# off topic thread!!!



## jojo

Ok you lot!! I want us to start posting unrelated stuff on here now!! Cos I want our on topic posts to stay roughly within the topic... what do you think???

If we cant manage it, then its ok, Steve can move them all tomorrow, it´ll give him summat to do!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> Ok you lot!! I want us to start poting unrelated stuff on here now!! Cos I want our on topic posts to stay roughly within the topic... what do you think???
> 
> If we cant manage it, then its ok, Steve can move them all tomorrow, it´ll give him summat to do!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Okie dokie, I've had a couple of sherbets, so I'm game!! I hope Steve joins us for a sing-song - I've heard so much about his tongue today - maybe he'll start waggling it in this direction!!! 
Caz/Anles/Chica - where are the girlies? We'll do back up. 
XTreme - well, you can just sit there all cool in the corner, checking it all out!!


----------



## SteveHall

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jojo

yesw, come on Steve, the more you do in here the less you´ll have to move tomorrow!!!!! We could even have some more bands from Xtreme here

Jo


----------



## Tallulah

Sounds good to me - I'm sure he's got something up his sleeve to get us all shaking our bootay!


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Sounds good to me - I'm sure he's got something up his sleeve to get us all shaking our bootay!



they´ve all nodded off!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I

SteveHall said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Is that the intro? I don't recognise the tune yet. Anyone?


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Is that Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm good? or Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bad????

Jo xx


----------



## jojo

..... or indeed Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cos you´re discovering the benefits of watching paint dry????

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## Caz.I

jojo said:


> ..... or indeed Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cos you´re discovering the benefits of watching paint dry????
> 
> Jo xxxxxx


Or maybe the sound of his brain ticking?


----------



## Tallulah

Caz.I said:


> Or maybe the sound of his brain ticking?


Maybe it's his tongue - it's gone numb...
Anyone know a song about a tongue?


----------



## XTreme

Here's a treat for your ladies! Taken an hour ago......._A Real Celtic Man!_


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> Here's a treat for your ladies! Taken an hour ago......._A Real Celtic Man!_




that's quite a tan you've got there, XTreme. Looks like you've got all the nice weather where you are today.


----------



## Tallulah

And I don't know a song about donkeys...oh hang on...
Little donkey, little donkey,
On the dusty road,
Got to keep on plodding onwards,
with your heavy load.

But I think this one suits XT more :

I'm a cowboy
on a steel horse I ride
I'm wanted oooh-yeah
Dead or alive


----------



## jojo

What a perfect specimen!!!! Shame about the bloke in the white t shirt LOL

Jo xx


----------



## Chica

Tallulah said:


> Okie dokie, I've had a couple of sherbets, so I'm game!! I hope Steve joins us for a sing-song - I've heard so much about his tongue today - maybe he'll start waggling it in this direction!!!
> Caz/Anles/Chica - where are the girlies? We'll do back up.
> XTreme - well, you can just sit there all cool in the corner, checking it all out!!


Yes I'm here  well I think so...some of the time


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> Yes I'm here  well I think so...some of the time


Hey sweetie! Pull up a chair, pour yourself a glass and put a battery in your vaping thingie!!! 
Tally.xxx


----------



## Chica

Tallulah said:


> And I don't know a song about donkeys...oh hang on...
> Little donkey, little donkey,
> On the dusty road,
> Got to keep on plodding onwards,
> with your heavy load.
> 
> But I think this one suits XT more :
> 
> I'm a cowboy
> on a steel horse I ride
> I'm wanted oooh-yeah
> Dead or alive


What about:

Hey ho and away we go
Donkey ridin', donkey ridin' 
Hey ho and away we go
Ridin in a donkey 

Oh, oh!!!!! That opens up all sorts of connertations


----------



## Caz.I

Tallulah said:


> Maybe it's his tongue - it's gone numb...
> Anyone know a song about a tongue?


Well that would explain the silence!  Or maybe he is working away on that "difficult second album".


----------



## Tallulah

Caz.I said:


> Well that would explain the silence!  Or maybe he is working away on that "difficult second album".


pmsl!! Methinks Fuengirola's Got Talent - NOT!!!


----------



## Tallulah

Welcome everyone to the Xpat Nightclub. Check your coats at the door please.


----------



## anles

I'm really sorry to have missed the sing song... though everyone else will be relieved my ear for languages doesn't extend to music. According to my maternal granddad, I'm the daughter of the only tone deaf welshman he had ever met. It's been a sore trial as my half siblings are all musically talented. My kids only let me sing in the car when I'm alone! Suits me though.
If we were allowed to use Spanish here... I know another donkey song... 
Arre burriquito....
Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend.
Anles xxx


----------



## XTreme

This is real music!

RIP The Bear!


----------



## Caz.I

XTreme said:


> This is real music!
> 
> RIP The Bear!
> 
> YouTube - Lets Work Together-Canned Heat (Vintage Pop)



Donkeys and now bears. Oh dear, I think our little "band" may soon be splitting up due to "musical differences".


----------



## SteveHall

You want real music?


----------



## Caz.I

SteveHall said:


> You want real music?
> YouTube - Alexander Rybak - Fairytale (MGP 2009 - 7. feb) - HD


Ahem. Yes, some nice backflips, and cute singer but I can definitely foresee a parting of the ways, artistically.


----------



## Caz.I

anles said:


> I'm really sorry to have missed the sing song... though everyone else will be relieved my ear for languages doesn't extend to music. According to my maternal granddad, I'm the daughter of the only tone deaf welshman he had ever met. It's been a sore trial as my half siblings are all musically talented. My kids only let me sing in the car when I'm alone! Suits me though.
> If we were allowed to use Spanish here... I know another donkey song...
> Arre burriquito....
> Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend.
> Anles xxx


I wouldnt worry about it Anles, we have only been warming up and have been waiting for ages for the lead vocalist to turn up, who has only just put in an appearance now. And, to be honest, am not quite convinced about his last performance. Oh well this is what happens when we work with amateurs...


----------



## Chica

Off topic.......I have just descovered that the age consensual sex here in Spain is 13 

I am absolutely gobsmacked!!! Why??? Surely this is far too young

I ask myself is it because of my own socialisation. No! Physically they may be mature but mentally.......... I know they develop younger these days......


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> Off topic.......I have just descovered that the age consensual sex here in Spain is 13
> 
> I am absolutely gobsmacked!!! Why??? Surely this is far too young
> 
> I ask myself is it because of my own socialisation. No! Physically they may be mature but mentally.......... I know they develop younger these days......



I knew that actually (odd for me to much lol!!) and I was shocked too!! I think its more a historic thing, apparently it wasnt that long ago when Spanish girls were allowed/forced to marry at 12!!!

My thoughts on the age of concent are maybe 13 is too young and doesnt offer protection for those that need it, but on the other hand if someone feels ready at that age then so be it, providing contraception is taken into account and everyone is willing and has the full facts....! Dunno, I personally was still playing with barbie dolls and climbing trees at 13!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> Off topic.......I have just descovered that the age consensual sex here in Spain is 13
> 
> I am absolutely gobsmacked!!! Why??? Surely this is far too young
> 
> I ask myself is it because of my own socialisation. No! Physically they may be mature but mentally.......... I know they develop younger these days......


I know, it's scary isn't it Chica - makes me worry even more for my own kids. At the end of the day though, when did consensual ages ever mean anything? Doesn't stop a lot of the kids today - 16 in UK, 18 in US.....
And don't start me off on what goes on on Spanish telly in the afternoons - sex and swearing . Then they put on kids' movies/animated features at 10pm.


----------



## Chica

Being a catholic country, is contraception tolerated here by the catholic church??? 

Sorry to sound so niave about these things but have never needed to think about it before now whilst I have lived in Spain.


----------



## Chica

Chica said:


> Being a catholic country, is contraception tolerated here by the catholic church???
> 
> Sorry to sound so niave about these things but have never needed to think about it before now whilst I have lived in Spain.


Sorry, that's a stupid statement . What with the Spanish birthrate being the lowest in Europe


----------



## anles

Hi Chica,
Contraception isn't tolerated by the Catholic Church and recently Pope Benedict XVI has made speeches trying to deter people in Africa from using condoms to avoid spreading AIDS. However, I don't know about where you are, but in this area the vast majority of younger people are non practising Catholics. They tend only to go to church for certain celebrations such as Holy Communion, weddings and funerals. 
Anles xx


----------



## Chica

It amazes me really how much more relaxed Spain is about these sort of things. That is DEFINATELY due to socialistion!!! A catholic country with less hangups than us reserved Brits 

Sorry to go on. Just thinking about it .....


----------



## Chica

anles said:


> Hi Chica,
> Contraception isn't tolerated by the Catholic Church and recently Pope Benedict XVI has made speeches trying to deter people in Africa from using condoms to avoid spreading AIDS. However, I don't know about where you are, but in this area the vast majority of younger people are non practising Catholics. They tend only to go to church for certain celebrations such as Holy Communion, weddings and funerals.
> Anles xx


I really don't know how religious they are in this region. I guess it would be about the same. There always seems to be loads of people about for prossessions etc.

What!!!!!! The pope trying to deter use of condoms in the event of avoiding AIDS!!!!!!!


----------



## anles

It's an odd country... my girls go to a comprehensive semi-private Catholic school. They have many religious activities throught the school year, most of them voluntary. Originally, all the teachers were priests but now there are a only a couple but they still have to say prayers before some of their lessons. However, last month they had a sex education class with really lurid details and during which the teacher impressed upon them the necessity of preventing STDs and unwanted pregnancies. Then two days later, they had communion and confession :S 
Anles xx


----------



## Chica

anles said:


> It's an odd country... my girls go to a comprehensive semi-private Catholic school. They have many religious activities throught the school year, most of them voluntary. Originally, all the teachers were priests but now there are a only a couple but they still have to say prayers before some of their lessons. However, last month they had a sex education class with really lurid details and during which the teacher impressed upon them the necessity of preventing STDs and unwanted pregnancies. Then two days later, they had communion and confession :S
> Anles xx


It sure is weird  but I s'pose that's one of the attractions of Spain. The differences of attitudes and beliefs 

Sorry if I offend anyone here. It is not my intention to knock the Catholic Church. Just trying to make sense of it. Each to their own is what I say.


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> What!!!!!! The pope trying to deter use of condoms in the event of avoiding AIDS!!!!!!!


Abstinence!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica

jojo said:


> Abstinence!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


But what about procreation? And those born with HIV/AIDS


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> But what about procreation? And those born with HIV/AIDS



Ah, you see the catholic church believe that sex outside of marriage is morally wrong, that marriage is forever, so the idea is that you only have sex with your spouse, so that procreation happens within a family. 

Technically if you follow those rules and of course if you are a devout catholic you must, then AIDs shouldnt be a risk. But of course to err is human and all that!???!!

Before you ask..... nooooo I´m not into religion at all, I have no time for any of it. I keep my own beliefs to myself!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## Chica

jojo said:


> Ah, you see the catholic church believe that sex outside of marriage is morally wrong, that marriage is forever, so the idea is that you only have sex with your spouse, so that procreation happens within a family.
> 
> Technically if you follow those rules and of course if you are a devout catholic you must, then AIDs shouldnt be a risk. But of course to err is human and all that!???!!
> 
> Before you ask..... nooooo I´m not into religion at all, I have no time for any of it. I keep my own beliefs to myself!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


Yes. But this is the real world isn't it 

It's doing my head in thinking about this 

What's the next topic JoJo?


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> Yes. But this is the real world isn't it
> 
> It's doing my head in thinking about this
> 
> What's the next topic JoJo?


Thats half the problem with religion and why I dont adhere to any of it, its not about believing in god/alah etc Its about man inflicting rules and regulations. Once upon a time people lived in fear of what their priest told them so they behaved, but these days.....!!

Religion was once the police and law enforcement!

As for the next topic?? Gordon Brown? Swine flu? Is SteveHall really 007? You choose! 

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

OMG just popped into the lounge for a bit - you should check out the thread on Pres.Obama - those guys can get seriously nasty in there. Steve/Jojo, please never banish us to the lounge. I'm scared!!!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Chica

jojo said:


> Thats half the problem with religion and why I dont adhere to any of it, its not about believing in god/alah etc Its about man inflicting rules and regulations. Once upon a time people lived in fear of what their priest told them so they behaved, but these days.....!!
> 
> Religion was once the police and law enforcement!
> 
> As for the next topic?? Gordon Brown? Swine flu? Is SteveHall really 007? You choose!
> 
> Jo xx


Errrrrrrm....well, Steve has the knowledge to be 007. Swine flu? Maybe that's to take our mind off the credit crunch etc? Gordon Brown? Not much to say

What's the weather like by you today


----------



## Chica

Tallulah said:


> OMG just popped into the lounge for a bit - you should check out the thread on Pres.Obama - those guys can get seriously nasty in there. Steve/Jojo, please never banish us to the lounge. I'm scared!!!
> 
> Tallulah.xx


Woooosh....I 'm gone to have a look


----------



## Tallulah

impersonates Eliza Dolittle :
The rain in Spain falls mainly on the pla-ain.

Absolutely persisting down - but had a nice little wander around the shops earlier and had my hair done. Got a nice slinky top for the wedding. Just shoes and accessories now - JOY OF JOYS!!!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Chica

Tallulah said:


> impersonates Eliza Dolittle :
> The rain in Spain falls mainly on the pla-ain.
> 
> Absolutely persisting down - but had a nice little wander around the shops earlier and had my hair done. Got a nice slinky top for the wedding. Just shoes and accessories now - JOY OF JOYS!!!
> 
> Tallulah.xx


Andy Capp plays backgammon very well.....LOL

Can we have a bit more of that wet stuff down here please. We have had a little but need a bit more.

We went into town and had my favourite pitufo...cheese, bacon and grated tomato. Yum

Haven't done any nice shopping tho. 

So, you had a really nice morning then. Pampered yourself a bit. We deserve it don't we?!


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> Andy Capp plays backgammon very well.....LOL
> 
> Can we have a bit more of that wet stuff down here please. We have had a little but need a bit more.
> 
> We went into town and had my favourite pitufo...cheese, bacon and grated tomato. Yum
> 
> Haven't done any nice shopping tho.
> 
> So, you had a really nice morning then. Pampered yourself a bit. We deserve it don't we?!


Yeah, I saw you were looking for someone to play on MSN. Hope he's nice to you! Actually he is very entertaining on there. I know the lounge says "off topic, could be offensive" - but when it gets to slinging personal insults...I dunno. Maybe they need a group hug?!?! lol And yeah, we do wind each other up a bit here, but don't start swearing at each other - well, at least we refrain from typing it!! And yes, we SO deserve some pampering - now where's that glass of wine and massage I've been promised???


----------



## mickybob

Chica said:


> What's the weather like by you today


We've got SUNSHINE. Would you belive it. Hardly a cloud in sight, If I close my eyes I could imagine I am in Spain. Apart from the smoke from the Gip, Whoops, Traveler camp up the road. Still it's nice to have some heat. Now, where is that lawnmower???????????


----------



## Chica

mickybob said:


> We've got SUNSHINE. Would you belive it. Hardly a cloud in sight, If I close my eyes I could imagine I am in Spain. Apart from the smoke from the Gip, Whoops, Traveler camp up the road. Still it's nice to have some heat. Now, where is that lawnmower???????????


That's good ta hear mickybob . Glad I don't need to use a lawnmower tho' 

I Do miss the green, gentle rollickin' hills (as I keep sayin')...sometimes!


----------



## jojo

mickybob said:


> We've got SUNSHINE. Would you belive it. Hardly a cloud in sight, If I close my eyes I could imagine I am in Spain. Apart from the smoke from the Gip, Whoops, Traveler camp up the road. Still it's nice to have some heat. Now, where is that lawnmower???????????



We have beautiful sunshine here today too. 36c outside by my pool and the pool itself is 24c, still a bit too cold for me!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica

Tallulah said:


> Yeah, I saw you were looking for someone to play on MSN. Hope he's nice to you! Actually he is very entertaining on there. I know the lounge says "off topic, could be offensive" - but when it gets to slinging personal insults...I dunno. Maybe they need a group hug?!?! lol And yeah, we do wind each other up a bit here, but don't start swearing at each other - well, at least we refrain from typing it!! And yes, we SO deserve some pampering - now where's that glass of wine and massage I've been promised???


Yes, he was an absolute gentleman (damn..lol). Very gentle .

Yoohooo. Extreeeeme. Where's the group hug thing?

D'ya think if we posted it over there they would throw something at us ? Or worse


It's ok. It's ok. I did it Extremem!!!!!!


----------



## mickybob

jojo said:


> We have beautiful sunshine here today too. 36c outside by my pool and the pool itself is 24c, still a bit too cold for me!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo, I am over the moon cos we get a bit of sun, then you go and tell me how hot it is there. Your poll is 24c, thats hotter than it is outside. Your spoilt with all that sun.


----------



## Caz.I

Chica said:


> Yes, he was an absolute gentleman (damn..lol). Very gentle .
> 
> Yoohooo. Extreeeeme. Where's the group hug thing?
> 
> D'ya think if we posted it over there they would throw something at us ? Or worse
> 
> 
> It's ok. It's ok. I did it Extremem!!!!!!


Yes I just looked in there and see what you mean. But never mind a group hug, think maybe they need to call in the UN peacekeepers.


----------



## Chica

Caz.I said:


> Yes I just looked in there and see what you mean. But never mind a group hug, think maybe they need to call in the UN peacekeepers.


Hahahaha. Yes. I think your right. Made me laugh tho' . Entertaining


----------



## Chica

Caz.I said:


> Yes I just looked in there and see what you mean. But never mind a group hug, think maybe they need to call in the UN peacekeepers.


If the UN fails, then Joanna Lumley can have a go


----------



## Caz.I

Chica said:


> If the UN fails, then Joanna Lumley can have a go


Yeah, she'll sort it out, no problem.


----------



## jojo

A few of us on here visited the "lounge" earlier and have tried to brighten it up a little. It´ll be unteresting to see the response from the usual inhabitants when/if they return

Jo


----------



## Caz.I

jojo said:


> A few of us on here visited the "lounge" earlier and have tried to brighten it up a little. It´ll be unteresting to see the response from the usual inhabitants when/if they return
> 
> Jo


Yes you did, Jo. But, unfortunately, I think XTreme has just thrown a spanner in the works there. It'll all be kicking off there first thing tomorrow!


----------



## jojo

Caz.I said:


> Yes you did, Jo. But, unfortunately, I think XTreme has just thrown a spanner in the works there. It'll all be kicking off there first thing tomorrow!


FFS !!!! trust Xtreme!!! 

jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

Maybe it's got something to do with the time difference. When we venture in there of an evening, does anyone know what time it is in UAE? That's where a lot of the lounge regulars are from.

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Chica

It's still very quiet over there. Well, at least we managed to get out of there alive


----------



## mickybob

jojo said:


> FFS !!!! trust Xtreme!!!
> 
> jo xx


Dont go in there Jo, there's blood and body parts all over the floor. Dont know if they are xtreme's bits though.


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> It's still very quiet over there. Well, at least we managed to get out of there alive


Chica! You've got that url posting thingy down pat now! You been taking private lessons from XT?!?! You go girl!!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Tallulah

Did anyone see that programme on 5(2) the other night - El Juego de Tu Vida? You have got to check it out at some point - it's cringingly hilarious. Basically, contestants have been through a previous polygraph test and then on camera answer some very pertinent questions which get harder as they go up a level - the higher the level, the higher the prize money involved.

There was a Spanish girl on who works at Malaga airport, and she was there with her British boyfriend Kevin, her sister and father.

Started off quite gently :
So, you used to work in a fast food outlet. Is it true you would never eat in one again once you stopped working there? Yes, she replies (TRUE).
Then it starts getting quite uncomfortable.
Can you recall a happy time whilst living with your parents? No, she replies (TRUE).
Since your mother's death, would you say life has improved for you? Yes, she replies (TRUE).
If your father needed it, would you donate a kidney to save his life? No, she replies (TRUE).
Have you been a regular user of illegal substances? Yes, she replies. (TRUE)
Have you ever used your body for money? Yes, she replies (TRUE)
Have you ever excited more than one man at the same time? Yes, she replies (TRUE) - but then she admits, she was an exotic dancer for a while, so you can see how sensitive this could be.
Since meeting Kevin, have you been unfaithful to him? Yes, she replies (TRUE).
- poor Kevin who can only say, mas dinero, in Spanish, is having everything translated for him by her sister - his face looks awful when he finally catches up.
When your lover returns from Holland, are you planning to be unfaithful to Kevin again? - at this point, she doubles over, clearly vexed and her sister hits the buzzer so the presenter can change question.
Shortly after that, she decides - "OK, I think I'll take the money and leave it there".

One of the best programmes on tv at the moment! If only to think , well these people are clearly desperate for the money and are willing to alienate loved ones in order to get it. One of the really sad things is though, if the polygraph catches them out, they lose EVERYTHING! So not only do loved ones (and the viewing public) have some rather awful truths revealed to them, they lose all the cash and cannot make a clean getaway!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Did anyone see that programme on 5(2) the other night - El Juego de Tu Vida? You have got to check it out at some point - it's cringingly hilarious. Basically, contestants have been through a previous polygraph test and then on camera answer some very pertinent questions which get harder as they go up a level - the higher the level, the higher the prize money involved.
> 
> There was a Spanish girl on who works at Malaga airport, and she was there with her British boyfriend Kevin, her sister and father.
> 
> Started off quite gently :
> So, you used to work in a fast food outlet. Is it true you would never eat in one again once you stopped working there? Yes, she replies (TRUE).
> Then it starts getting quite uncomfortable.
> Can you recall a happy time whilst living with your parents? No, she replies (TRUE).
> Since your mother's death, would you say life has improved for you? Yes, she replies (TRUE).
> If your father needed it, would you donate a kidney to save his life? No, she replies (TRUE).
> Have you been a regular user of illegal substances? Yes, she replies. (TRUE)
> Have you ever used your body for money? Yes, she replies (TRUE)
> Have you ever excited more than one man at the same time? Yes, she replies (TRUE) - but then she admits, she was an exotic dancer for a while, so you can see how sensitive this could be.
> Since meeting Kevin, have you been unfaithful to him? Yes, she replies (TRUE).
> - poor Kevin who can only say, mas dinero, in Spanish, is having everything translated for him by her sister - his face looks awful when he finally catches up.
> When your lover returns from Holland, are you planning to be unfaithful to Kevin again? - at this point, she doubles over, clearly vexed and her sister hits the buzzer so the presenter can change question.
> Shortly after that, she decides - "OK, I think I'll take the money and leave it there".
> 
> One of the best programmes on tv at the moment! If only to think , well these people are clearly desperate for the money and are willing to alienate loved ones in order to get it. One of the really sad things is though, if the polygraph catches them out, they lose EVERYTHING! So not only do loved ones (and the viewing public) have some rather awful truths revealed to them, they lose all the cash and cannot make a clean getaway!
> 
> Tallulah.x



but would you really go on something like this when its obvious your "sins" will not only be found out by the one you love, but the whole damn country too!!!! 

It like that "wonderful" programme in the UK, Jeremy Kyle... you just wouldnt... would you?????????

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

HEY, WE´VE GOT SOME NEW ICONS, wow, there are loads, I´ll have a look thro and play in a mo !!!!!!!!!!!! THANX BOB

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## jojo

:rain::tongue:izza:izza::flypig::sorry::jaw:

theres loadsa them... brilliant!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

LOOK.... A GROUP HUG :grouphug:





Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

izza:

this is for you Steve P.E.E.

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil

jojo said:


> izza:
> 
> this is for you Steve P.E.E.
> 
> Jo xxx



I have absolutely nothing to say I just wanted to play with the new buttons !!!:boxing::cheer2::israel::yield::target:


----------



## owdoggy

Suenneil said:


> I have absolutely nothing to say I just wanted to play with the new buttons !!!:boxing::cheer2::israel::yield::target:


Ooh! have we got new doodies then?lane: ......... cool:rockon:



Doggy


----------



## Tallulah

owdoggy said:


> Ooh! have we got new doodies then?lane: ......... cool:rockon:
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


oh, it's Christmas Day all over again!!Thanks Bob!!:kiss:


these are so cute...we'll be putting them everywhere now, so our posts take three times as long!!:whoo:


----------



## SteveHall

Oh yes, I LOVE a good P.E.E. If I don't have a P.E.E. every day then my life is not fulfilled


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> Oh yes, I LOVE a good P.E.E. If I don't have a P.E.E. every day then my life is not fulfilled


Why do you pee in a clown's hat, Steve?


----------



## SteveHall

Taliban a P.E.E. is a pizza enjoyment experience aka tapear


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> Taliban a P.E.E. is a pizza enjoyment experience aka tapear


Oh. It was a pizza icon. Looked like a funny clown's hat to me - upside down for peeing in.:doh:


----------



## Chica

I'm a bit slow to catch up here but.....yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

:focus::decision::flypig::cheer2::thumb::music:

and finally my favourite



:grouphug:



Thank you sooo much for these. But, I can't find a thank you one?!

I know, never happy :evil:


----------



## mickybob

:drum: Sorry, just wanted to play with our new toys,:lol: I'll now go and sit on the :couch2: and go back to my:tea:


----------



## jojo

mickybob said:


> I cant find them, I want to play as well.


Click on "goi advanced" under the panel you write in and then click on the word "More" and there they all are in the little box that comes up !!!!!:scared::flypig::jaw:uke::sorry::roll:.. sorry gettng carried away!! That "vomit" one is really digusting isnt it!

Jo


----------



## griz616

:second:


jojo said:


> Click on "goi advanced" under the panel you write in and then click on the word "More" and there they all are in the little box that comes up !!!!!:scared::flypig::jaw:uke::sorry::roll:.. sorry gettng carried away!! That "vomit" one is really digusting isnt it!
> 
> Jo


:lol::rain: well I've found them, don't know what to do with them....................griz


----------



## Chica

Lisun verry carefully :gossip: I shall say ziz only wanz. 

Az anywan been over...... THERE..... toonight :spy: :scared:

Iz it qiert? :horn:

ray2: ray: I sink it iis.

Meybee UN peeecekeeperrs av been zer :usa2:


:sorry: just playin :


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> Lisun verry carefully :gossip: I shall say ziz only wanz.
> 
> Az anywan been over...... THERE..... toonight :spy: :scared:
> 
> Iz it qiert? :horn:
> 
> ray2: ray: I sink it iis.
> 
> Meybee UN peeecekeeperrs av been zer :usa2:
> 
> 
> :sorry: just playin :


We all ought to go "in there" en masse one eveing and scare the "stuff" out of em!!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> We all ought to go "in there" en masse one eveing and scare the "stuff" out of em!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Here's some interesting stuff for you Jo....how we deal with ********s and scammers on MaximumBikes! Warning....there may be _one or two_ naughty words in there!


----------



## mickybob

XTreme said:


> Here's some interesting stuff for you Jo....how we deal with ********s and scammers on MaximumBikes! Warning....there may be _one or two_ naughty words in there!


I'm sooooooo glad that my names not Spencer.


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> Here's some interesting stuff for you Jo....how we deal with ********s and scammers on MaximumBikes! Warning....there may be _one or two_ naughty words in there!



I see you fit right in there, XT! Little salty for my tastes... Couldn't see which one you were though - are you an "advanced ****" or "chief ****"?!!:tongue:


----------



## XTreme

Coast tomorrow! Costa Blanca South! On business!

Planned it all out.....changed the oil on the bike ready!

260 miles of good riding! Fantastic!

However.....now we've got a bloody storm with thunder and lightning.....and the roads are like a bloody river!

So now I got to go in the bloody car and pray it gets up Murcia Hill without exploding!


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> Coast tomorrow! Costa Blanca South! On business!
> 
> Planned it all out.....changed the oil on the bike ready!
> 
> 260 miles of good riding! Fantastic!
> 
> However.....now we've got a bloody storm with thunder and lightning.....and the roads are like a bloody river!
> 
> So now I got to go in the bloody car and pray it gets up Murcia Hill without exploding!


SSshhh...keep the noise down. Everyone else is asleep - didn't you notice?!?!


----------



## Tallulah

:cheer2:WAKE UP, WAKE UP, RISE AND SHINE:drum:


----------



## jojo

eh?? I was dozing off infront of the soap awards!!

Jo


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> eh?? I was dozing off infront of the soap awards!!
> 
> Jo


:couch2OTATO!!!!


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> :couch2OTATO!!!!


yeah I know, I´ve been busy, I´ve been baking cakes with my son this evening, tiring and very stressful work. He needs em tomorrow for school and OMG didnt we make a mess, I´ve had chocolate in my hair, on the walls, inside the fridge... and the cakes look more like something thats come out of a dogs bottom!!! I really needed some of those cake cases, you know, the things that you put the mixture in, but I´ve been everywhere today and I couldnt find any, so we just put dollops on a baking tray and hoped

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> yeah I know, I´ve been busy, I´ve been baking cakes with my son this evening, tiring and very stressful work. He needs em tomorrow for school and OMG didnt we make a mess, I´ve had chocolate in my hair, on the walls, inside the fridge... and the cakes look more like something thats come out of a dogs bottom!!! I really needed some of those cake cases, you know, the things that ypou put the mixture in, but I´ve been everywhere today and I couldnt find any, so we just put dollops on a baking tray and hoped
> 
> Jo xxx


hahaha! How very domestic goddess of you Jo! Just put a bit of icing and some sprinkly bits on them. OH's birthday today, so been cooking up a storm here too. Just "relaxing with a glass" right now the kids are in bed. Where is everybody?!?! It's like the lounge in here.....

Tally.xxx


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> hahaha! How very domestic goddess of you Jo! Just put a bit of icing and some sprinkly bits on them. OH's birthday today, so been cooking up a storm here too. Just "relaxing with a glass" right now the kids are in bed. Where is everybody?!?! It's like the lounge in here.....
> 
> Tally.xxx



yeah it is quiet. dunno where they are. Hey, I met our Steve for coffee this morning!!!! He´s actually a really sweet and very knowledgable man! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> yeah it is quiet. dunno where they are. Hey, I met our Steve for coffee this morning!!!! He´s actually a really sweet and very knowledgable man!
> 
> Jo xxx


Did you have to pay for it though? Wisdom comes at a price, apparently...

Tally.xxx

....whereas my bullcrap comes for free (just before anyone else says it!!)


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Did you have to pay for it though? Wisdom comes at a price, apparently...
> 
> Tally.xxx


 oh yes, of course I did... he aint that bloody sweet LOL

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> oh yes, of course I did... he aint that bloody sweet LOL
> 
> Jo xx


Well I'll assume he had a decaf, cos he isn't on here at this hour....tucked up in his jimjams no doubt.

xxx


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Well I'll assume he had a decaf, cos he isn't on here at this hour....tucked up in his jimjams no doubt.
> 
> xxx


pppssst, his lights just come on EEEEEKK!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## jojo

I´m sure I can hear XT snoring !!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> pppssst, his lights just come on EEEEEKK!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


As if by magic, the shopkeeper appeared. (Mr.Ben - remember that?)


----------



## owdoggy

jojo said:


> ... and the cakes look more like something thats come out of a dogs bottom!!!
> Jo xxx


Oi! ......no!



Doggy


----------



## SteveHall

Good Evening ladies. I see my name is being taken in vain. So Slinky has been on the falling down water and Jojo is trying to make a cake. Sounds like the Derby and Joan club. 

Happy Birthday to Mr Taliban.


----------



## Tallulah

owdoggy said:


> Oi! ......no!
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


I'm sure she meant no offence, Doggy!


----------



## jojo

owdoggy said:


> Oi! ......no!
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


Oh sorry doggy, I thought you were asleep, however you havent seen these cakes, I think you´d have been proud !!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> Good Evening ladies. I see my name is being taken in vain. So Slinky has been on the falling down water and Jojo is trying to make a cake. Sounds like the Derby and Joan club.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Mr Taliban.


He says may Allah keep you and you'll enjoy the pleasure of many virgins for all your services on this forum.


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> Good Evening ladies. I see my name is being taken in vain. So Slinky has been on the falling down water and Jojo is trying to make a cake. Sounds like the Derby and Joan club.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Mr Taliban.


Good evening, you´ve been quiet today!! I was just saying we met for coffee this morning and how lovely it was of me to buy you one!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

yes, tell Sr Tallulah cumpliaños feliz! oh it could take me all night to find the cake in the icons!!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy

jojo said:


> Oh sorry doggy, I thought you were asleep, however you havent seen these cakes, I think you´d have been proud !!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Er.....now how can I put this tactfully ......... nope........... best say nowt ........ I'll just dig mesel in deeper.....as usual



Doggy


----------



## jojo

owdoggy said:


> Er.....now how can I put this tactfully ......... nope........... best say nowt ........ I'll just dig mesel in deeper.....as usual
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


spit it out man! whats the worst that could happen????

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy

jojo said:


> spit it out man! whats the worst that could happen????
> 
> Jo xxx


Ridicule from you lot ............ but then you'd think I'd be used to it by now eh



Doggy


----------



## jojo

owdoggy said:


> Ridicule from you lot ............ but then you'd think I'd be used to it by now eh
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


Yes you should be hun!! Hows life in almeria now you´ve settled in?? Are you near Mojacar?

jo xx


----------



## owdoggy

jojo said:


> Yes you should be hun!! Hows life in almeria now you´ve settled in?? Are you near Mojacar?
> 
> jo xx


 Aye, we're just gannin' along canny here. Had our third Spanish lesson today and I have to say that phrasebook Spanish was a lot easier but we'll get there.

Mojacar is about 25 mins away from us up here int' hills

Just been outside watching the lightning. I thought we were going to get a full bifter thunderstorm but it skirted round us ...... which was a shame.


Doggy


----------



## Tallulah

owdoggy said:


> Aye, we're just gannin' along canny here. Had our third Spanish lesson today and I have to say that phrasebook Spanish was a lot easier but we'll get there.
> 
> Mojacar is about 25 mins away from us up here int' hills
> 
> Just been outside watching the lightning. I thought we were going to get a full bifter thunderstorm but it skirted round us ...... which was a shame.
> 
> 
> Doggy


How's Mrs Doggy settling in? I know we've heard so much about your early naked orgasmic coffee drinking, frightening the neighbours. But it's the woman's happiness which is of paramount importance. As all you men should know.

Tally.xx


----------



## jojo

owdoggy said:


> Aye, we're just gannin' along canny here. Had our third Spanish lesson today and I have to say that phrasebook Spanish was a lot easier but we'll get there.
> 
> Mojacar is about 25 mins away from us up here int' hills
> 
> Just been outside watching the lightning. I thought we were going to get a full bifter thunderstorm but it skirted round us ...... which was a shame.
> 
> 
> Doggy


Oh we had the full works on Saturday night. Torrential rain, floods, wind, thunder, lightning, power cuts.... They certainly know how to do storms over here. All gone by the next morning and sunday was beautiful again, apart from the electricity which was shakey all the next day!


----------



## owdoggy

Tallulah said:


> How's Mrs Doggy settling in? I know we've heard so much about your early naked orgasmic coffee drinking, frightening the neighbours. But it's the woman's happiness which is of paramount importance. As all you men should know.
> 
> Tally.xx


This man does know and that's why she's as happy as larry & loving every minute of it and well she deserves it too after working like a loon for 30 summat years in the NHS

One thing tho'.........she's gone so brown I'm begining to wonder about her ethnicity



Doggy


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> spit it out man!


Doggy haven't been to Benidorm has he?


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Doggy haven't been to Benidorm has he?


Do they spit alot in Benidorm??

Jo xx


----------



## jojo

Hey, Benidorms on channel 3!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> Do they spit alot in Benidorm??
> 
> Jo xx


In a Marc Almond sort of way I heard!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> In a Marc Almond sort of way I heard!


NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YUK :yuck:uke:uke:uke:

Jo xxxx


----------



## owdoggy

XTreme said:


> In a Marc Almond sort of way I heard!


Oh dear. Tact obviously one of your strong points then



Doggy


----------



## Tallulah

Good quality cheese is rather expensive here.:frusty:


----------



## jojo

good grief! Jo and Tallulah having a serious conversation on the Zappy thread!!!!! thats a first!! lol

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> good grief! Jo and Tallulah having a serious conversation on the Zappy thread!!!!! thats a first!! lol
> 
> Jo xx


Good job we've got the off topic thread to let off some steam afterwards!!:bathbaby::tea:

Tally.xx


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Good job we've got the off topic thread to let off some steam afterwards!!:bathbaby::tea:
> 
> Tally.xx



Oh god yes!!! now wheres the smilie with steam coming out of its ears!!!!

Jo


----------



## Suenneil

Hi Jo

In an effort to stay in your good books now you have a lovely Mod Badge! Im posting this on the off topic thread!!

I love your photos and how you change them every now and then ... BUT no matter how many times I see your current one I keep thinking you are holding up a t shirt in front of yourself to cover up !!!! it must be the "hand" thats there in the background ......

Now that Ive registered the "holding a t shirt up" vision in my dizzy head - I always bloody look at it with every new post ......

Do you know I think Im gonna shut down the pc and start again tomorrow .... Im sure Ive gone mad today !!! :behindsofa:


----------



## jojo

Suenneil said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> In an effort to stay in your good books now you have a lovely Mod Badge! Im posting this on the off topic thread!!
> 
> I love your photos and how you change them every now and then ... BUT no matter how many times I see your current one I keep thinking you are holding up a t shirt in front of yourself to cover up !!!! it must be the "hand" thats there in the background ......
> 
> Now that Ive registered the "holding a t shirt up" vision in my dizzy head - I always bloody look at it with every new post ......
> 
> Do you know I think Im gonna shut down the pc and start again tomorrow .... Im sure Ive gone mad today !!! :behindsofa:


:lol: I´ll put the whole picture on to put you out of your misery!

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo

jojo said:


> :lol: I´ll put the whole picture on to put you out of your misery!
> 
> Jo xxxx


.............. I cant find it!!!!! I´ll change it. I like to keep changing em cos... well cos I havent got a life I guess!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## griz616

jojo said:


> .............. I cant find it!!!!! I´ll change it. I like to keep changing em cos... well cos I havent got a life I guess!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Likely story? :focus:lol griz:lol:


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> Coast tomorrow! Costa Blanca South! On business!
> 
> Planned it all out.....changed the oil on the bike ready!
> 
> 260 miles of good riding! Fantastic!
> 
> However.....now we've got a bloody storm with thunder and lightning.....and the roads are like a bloody river!
> 
> So now I got to go in the bloody car and pray it gets up Murcia Hill without exploding!


:car:So how was your business trip down South, XTreme? Got all suited and booted? Hope the weather held for you.:rain:

Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme

Tallulah said:


> :car:So how was your business trip down South, XTreme? Got all suited and booted? Hope the weather held for you.:rain:
> 
> Tallulah.x


Weather was crap Tally....took the car!

Called in Eroski San Pedro on the way back.....place was full of knuckle dragging dumbass Brits!

Could never live amongst those humanoids!

Here's a photo I took outside Eroski....


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Weather was crap Tally....took the car!
> 
> Called in Eroski San Pedro on the way back.....place was full of knuckle dragging dumbass Brits!
> 
> Could never live amongst those humanoids!
> 
> Here's a photo I took outside Eroski....



Now its not that bad down on the costas, there are some really lovely areas and people!!!!!! And the weathers been lovely today, a bit windy but really pleasant!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> Now its not that bad down on the costas, there are some really lovely areas and people!!!!!!


And so much like life in Britain. But after all, that's what most people _really_ want Jo!


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> And so much like life in Britain. But after all, that's what most people _really_ want Jo!


Well, you're safely back now, tucked up with your donkeys and websites!!!:llama::ranger:

(yes, I know it's a llama - we need a donkey smiley just for you!)

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah

ps - where is everybody? I thought nothing really got going in Spain until gone midnight?!?!


----------



## Suenneil

love your new picture Jo ... what happened to that one where you were holding a t shirt in front of you ?? hope you havent lost it !

Sue x


----------



## jojo

Suenneil said:


> love your new picture Jo ... what happened to that one where you were holding a t shirt in front of you ?? hope you havent lost it !
> 
> Sue x


It was time for a change! I think everyone on here should put an up to date GENUINE pic of themselves on here, then we can see who we're talking to!!!!! It was a bit scary when talking to chica's old picture!!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Chica

jojo said:


> It was time for a change! I think everyone on here should put an up to date GENUINE pic of themselves on here, then we can see who we're talking to!!!!! It was a bit scary when talking to chica's old picture!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Ok JoJo. This avatar is just for you. But, please don't show anyoneray2::lol:


----------



## Suenneil

Chica said:


> Ok JoJo. This avatar is just for you. But, please don't show anyoneray2::lol:


I agree....Ieither forget to add one or when I remember I can never fet the size right! I´ll try to do it over the weekend


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> Ok JoJo. This avatar is just for you. But, please don't show anyoneray2::lol:


oooohhh!! look at you!! How lovely to "meet" you Chica!!!! a definate improvement!! Now you just stay there like that!!!!! Actually you´re "the spitting image" of a friend of mine in the UK!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> oooohhh!! look at you!! How lovely to "meet" you Chica!!!! a definate improvement!! Now you just stay there like that!!!!! Actually you´re "the spitting image" of a friend of mine in the UK!
> 
> Jo xx


Hello from me too!!!
Tally.xxx


----------



## Suenneil

ok! youre all showing off now ... with your ability to swop your pics every 10 minutes! ... I really need to do mine - just need to get the airbrushing software sorted so I can appear more glamarous! lol .....

:flock:


----------



## jojo

Suenneil said:


> ok! youre all showing off now ... with your ability to swop your pics every 10 minutes! ... I really need to do mine - just need to get the airbrushing software sorted so I can appear more glamarous! lol .....
> 
> :flock:



Get on with it sue!! it´ll just be nice to see you!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil

I promise to "be here" in the flesh as it were by Sunday evening!!


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Hello from me too!!!
> Tally.xxx



wow!! you're now gonna have steve and XT falling over themselves to chat!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> wow!! you're now gonna have steve and XT falling over themselves to chat!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Actually thought it might shut them up!!! Anyhoo....faces to names - what a nice idea. Now it feels like we're all getting together for a chat, doesn't it?!

Tallulah.xxx


----------



## SteveHall

Wow, another stunner!!! Sadly, XTreme, Taliban is just over your age-limit! (apart from having far too much taste to even consider the President of the Donkey Protection Society.

So, we now have Jojo and Taliban fighting for Miss Expat Forum 2009 - come on the rest of you - Chica, Sue etc. Give them a run for their money. 

Sorry, Pasanada, you are excluded on the basis that at your age the excitement of the competition would not be good for your declining health. Perhaps your grand-daughter could enter? LOLOLOL 

Actually as Taliban and Jojo are both "respectable married ladies" it would have to be MRS Expat Forum 2009


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> Wow, another stunner!!! Sadly, XTreme, Taliban is just over your age-limit! (apart from having far too much taste to even consider the President of the Donkey Protection Society.
> 
> So, we now have Jojo and Taliban fighting for Miss Expat Forum 2009 - come on the rest of you - Chica, Sue etc. Give them a run for their money.
> 
> Sorry, Pasanada, you are excluded on the basis that at your age the excitement of the competition would not be good for your declining health. Perhaps your grand-daughter could enter? LOLOLOL
> 
> Actually as Taliban and Jojo are both "respectable married ladies" it would have to be MRS Expat Forum 2009


bless!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> Wow, another stunner!!! Sadly, XTreme, Taliban is just over your age-limit! (apart from having far too much taste to even consider the President of the Donkey Protection Society.
> 
> So, we now have Jojo and Taliban fighting for Miss Expat Forum 2009 - come on the rest of you - Chica, Sue etc. Give them a run for their money.
> 
> Sorry, Pasanada, you are excluded on the basis that at your age the excitement of the competition would not be good for your declining health. Perhaps your grand-daughter could enter? LOLOLOL
> 
> Actually as Taliban and Jojo are both "respectable married ladies" it would have to be MRS Expat Forum 2009


Are you going to be the judge, Steve?! Sadly I can't bribe you with coffees - you're too far away!!


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Are you going to be the judge, Steve?! Sadly I can't bribe you with coffees - you're too far away!!


looks like a drive up north then stevie!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> looks like a drive up north then stevie!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I think he prefers it down south - at least you've got bikini weather down there!!!
xxx


----------



## SteveHall

As we are in Spain, vote-rigging is the name of the game and before the votes are even counted I will announce the winner. 

In her acceptance speech, Jojo will promise free agua con gas y cortados to all male Mods and the abolition of all Monarch flights from Gatwick to. Donkeys will be guaranteed a safe and happy home (away from XTreme) and all Jap Crap bikes will be turned into Coca Cola cans. Real Madrid will win the league again doing the double over the relegated Barcelona 7-0 and 8-0. FC Torrevieja gain promotion to La Liga and Ana Obregón calls me constantly begging me to hook up with her and Natasha Verbeke for the weekends. 

PS According to the only possible winner, the stakes are now up and she has started bribing me with patatas a la brava. Hope Sñr Taliban has the recipe for another of my absolute favourites - Pizza 4 Quesos. (The staple diet of the gods)


----------



## SteveHall

jojo said:


> looks like a drive up north then stevie!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Jojo, any chance of a lift?


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> As we are in Spain, vote-rigging is the name of the game and before the votes are even counted I will announce the winner.
> 
> In her acceptance speech, Jojo will promise free agua con gas y cortados to all male Mods and the abolition of all Monarch flights from Gatwick to. Donkeys will be guaranteed a safe and happy home (away from XTreme) and all Jap Crap bikes will be turned into Coca Cola cans. Real Madrid will win the league again doing the double over the relegated Barcelona 7-0 and 8-0. FC Torrevieja gain promotion to La Liga and Ana Obregón calls me constantly begging me to hook up with her and Natasha Verbeke for the weekends.
> 
> PS According to the only possible winner, the stakes are now up and she has started bribing me with patatas a la brava. Hope Sñr Taliban has the recipe for another of my absolute favourites - Pizza 4 Quesos. (The staple diet of the gods)


oh bribery was it??? and there was me thinking you were just one of those people who allowed others the privelige of paying!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> Jojo, any chance of a lift?


Do you want the polite answer????????

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

Tallulah said:


> I think he prefers it down south - at least you've got bikini weather down there!!!
> xxx


I could not possibly comment!!!!!!!! Taliban, it's either your mind ....or mine. In the best interests of propriety let's consider now the Spanish GDP, the modal auxilliary "haber" or something less off thread!!!


----------



## SteveHall

jojo said:


> Do you want the polite answer????????
> 
> Jo xxx


There was me thinking that you'd like to meet your partner in crime and I would have been happy to have kept you company on the long road. As always, the best intentions of men are mistaken by you young ladies.

Anyway I think I should enter - what do you think of my new photo?


----------



## Xose

Tallulah said:


> Hello from me too!!!
> Tally.xxx


WOW!! that wasn't expected. Thought the idea of the avatar was to promote the user's image, but the real thing beats it by a mile!!!

You must be a sight in your "Mono" ploughing the old "patacas e berzas" fields 

Xose


----------



## mickybob

SteveHall said:


> Jojo, any chance of a lift?


Steve, why are you useing my wifes photo as your avtar????

Sorry folks, my photo wont load. I'll get it right soon.


----------



## jojo

Xose said:


> WOW!! that wasn't expected. Thought the idea of the avatar was to promote the user's image, but the real thing beats it by a mile!!!
> 
> You must be a sight in your "Mono" ploughing the old "patacas e berzas" fields
> 
> Xose


Xose,is that you then ..... COR?? Do you know I´ve never been sure if you are a male of female?? You tend to come across as being too clever to be a bloke!!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

mickybob said:


> Steve, why are you useing my wifes photo as your avtar????



:lol::lol::lol::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You´re gonna be killed if she reads this!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mickybob

jojo said:


> :lol::lol::lol::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> You´re gonna be killed if she reads this!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


No chance, she's a technophobe. Never comes near a computer, DVD,alarm clock, mobile phone etc etc. Mind you, I made her learn to use the washing machine.:cheer2::clap2::cheer2::clap2:


----------



## Xose

jojo said:


> ............... Do you know I´ve never been sure if you are a male of female?? You tend to come across as being too clever to be a bloke!!!?
> 
> Jo xxx


Lady, I don’t originate from a man’s rib and I don’t know a damn thing about embroidery or fluffy kittens.

I'm a big hunk of Celt 

Xose


----------



## jojo

Xose said:


> Lady, I don’t originate from a man’s rib and I don’t know a damn thing about embroidery or fluffy kittens.
> 
> I'm a big hunk of Celt
> 
> Xose



Huh and neither do I!!! I just let em think I do!!!!!!!!!

Jo xx
:boxing:


----------



## jojo

mickybob said:


> No chance, she's a technophobe. Never comes near a computer, DVD,alarm clock, mobile phone etc etc. Mind you, I made her learn to use the washing machine.:cheer2::clap2::cheer2::clap2:


look!! theres an icon for that :washing:

jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> look!! theres an icon for that :washing:
> 
> jo xx


Well, this has certainly been an exciting week on the forum - what with all our lovely new smilies and all the photos. Cold shower and a lie down in a darkened room is what we need now!!:rain::cheer2:hoto::clap2:

Tallulah.xx


----------



## XTreme

This is me in my avatar!


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> This is me in my avatar!


We've seen lots of piccies of you anyway!! However, the vote is still out on the text written on the avatar....


Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> Anyway I think I should enter - what do you think of my new photo?



I think we have a winner!!!:first:

Don't cry Steve during your acceptance speech - it'll wreck your mascara sweetie!!


----------



## XTreme

Tallulah said:


> We've seen lots of piccies of you anyway!! However, the vote is still out on the text written on the avatar....
> 
> 
> Tallulah.x


It was originally put there for Stravinsky's benefit!


----------



## mickybob

jojo said:


> look!! theres an icon for that :washing:
> 
> jo xx


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: I love it.


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> It was originally put there for Stravinsky's benefit!


Well I think you should update your avatar....it's the "in" thing this week, don't you know?!


----------



## mickybob

Tallulah said:


> Well I think you should update your avatar....it's the "in" thing this week, don't you know?!


I tried too Tallulah, it's in my profile but wont up-load when I put up a comment. Perhaps some of "Her" technophobia is rubbing off on me.


----------



## mickybob

mickybob said:


> I tried too Tallulah, it's in my profile but wont up-load when I put up a comment. Perhaps some of "Her" technophobia is rubbing off on me.


There, done it.:clap2:

:scared: Some say I look like a film star, but they wont tell me who!


----------



## jojo

mickybob said:


> There, done it.:clap2:
> 
> :scared: Some say I look like a film star, but they wont tell me who!


Nah, thats not a film star, thats my other half, you've used his picture!!!!! :lol::clap2:

Jo xx


----------



## mickybob

jojo said:


> Nah, thats not a film star, thats my other half, you've used his picture!!!!! :lol::clap2:
> 
> Jo xx


If he reads this, it wont be housekeeping he sends you, it'll be maintenance.


----------



## jojo

mickybob said:


> If he reads this, it wont be housekeeping he sends you, it'll be maintenance.



hhhmmm, I wonder which would be more????????????????


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

STEVE??? THAT PICTURE ACTUALLY LOOKS LIKE YOU!!!!!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica

Nice to meet you all girls in the flesh, so to speak, especially now sueniel managed to get hers on. You are all beauties :thumb:

Where are the flesh ones of the men??? Why don't they put theirs on

If people are looking in for the 1st time they would never know how lovely our men are

Is that really you sharlock?


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> Nice to meet you all girls in the flesh, so to speak, especially now sueniel managed to get hers on. You are all beauties :thumb:
> 
> Where are the flesh ones of the men??? Why don't they put theirs on
> 
> If people are looking in for the 1st time they would never know how lovely our men are
> 
> Is that really you sharlock?


Agreed - and let's hope it's him, Chica. Nice to meet you too, finally, sweetie!!

Tally.xx


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> Is that really you sharlock?


I sincerely hope so!! :jaw:

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

Can I just say - after all the bravery and efforts of the ladies on this forum - that you guys who are still hiding behind your little avatars - YOU'RE ALL BIG CHICKENS!!!!
:boxing:so there!!:tongue:


----------



## griz616

Tallulah said:


> Can I just say - after all the bravery and efforts of the ladies on this forum - that you guys who are still hiding behind your little avatars - YOU'RE ALL BIG CHICKENS!!!!
> :boxing:so there!!:tongue:


Since my daughter got married & left home, theres no one left to take photograph of me:lol: sorry griz


----------



## Tallulah

griz616 said:


> Since my daughter got married & left home, theres no one left to take photograph of me:lol: sorry griz


excuses, excuses....you said you were on FB - you a big grizzly bear on that too?!


----------



## griz616

Tallulah said:


> excuses, excuses....you said you were on FB - you a big grizzly bear on that too?!


That's me, but my daughter posted a photo of me, which is on my albums, ask jo, she's seen it, griz


----------



## Tallulah

griz616 said:


> That's me, but my daughter posted a photo of me, which is on my albums, ask jo, she's seen it, griz


hmmmm....well the girls aren't around to back me up right now....but I know they're sorely disappointed!!!


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> hmmmm....well the girls aren't around to back me up right now....but I know they're sorely disappointed!!!


go on Griz, get that piccie on here!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## griz616

jojo said:


> go on Griz, get that piccie on here!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


I don't know how, and besides, I' much hairier now......griz


----------



## mickybob

Tallulah said:


> Can I just say - after all the bravery and efforts of the ladies on this forum - that you guys who are still hiding behind your little avatars - YOU'RE ALL BIG CHICKENS!!!!
> :boxing:so there!!:tongue:


Every time the wife tries to take a photo of me, the camera breaks.:lol:. I'll buy a newq one tomorrow and try again.


----------



## jojo

mickybob said:


> Every time the wife tries to take a photo of me, the camera breaks.:lol:. I'll buy a newq one tomorrow and try again.


coward!!!:spider:

Jo xxx


----------



## mickybob

jojo said:


> coward!!!:spider:
> 
> Jo xxx


Put it away Jo, I'm scared of spiders.


----------



## mickybob

jojo said:


> coward!!!:spider:
> 
> Jo xxx


To tell you the truth Jo, I'm the one behind the camera. There are hardly any photo's of me around ( and none I like ) but I will get the trouble & strife to take one of me tomorrow after I finish work. It'll be on some time tomorrow night. Promisehoto:.


----------



## Chica

Hey you guys. It's no excuse to say there isn't anyone to take one of you. Mine was a self portrait


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> Hey you guys. It's no excuse to say there isn't anyone to take one of you. Mine was a self portrait



Its a bloke thing Chica, all mouth until we wanna take a peek!!!! :lol: Any excuse!!

Jo xxx


----------



## griz616

jojo said:


> Its a bloke thing Chica, all mouth until we wanna take a peek!!!! :lol: Any excuse!!
> 
> Jo xxx


hi Jo,
You are on F.B, can't you download my pic?


----------



## jojo

griz616 said:


> hi Jo,
> You are on F.B, can't you download my pic?


I probably could Griz, however I couldnt put it on your profile here, altho I could put it on a post if you give me permission........ that'll scare em away LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## griz616

jojo said:


> I probably could Griz, however I couldnt put it on your profile here, altho I could put it on a post if you give me permission........ that'll scare em away LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


Help yourself jo,

griz:clap2:


----------



## jojo

griz616 said:


> Help yourself jo,
> 
> griz:clap2:



there you go, I've put you in your own post!!!! :clap2: 

Jo xxx


----------



## griz616

jojo said:


> there you go, I've put you in your own post!!!! :clap2:
> 
> Jo xxx


Nice one jo. have you seen that dana's cat has had kittens, pictures on face book
......griz


----------



## mickybob

Chica said:


> Hey you guys. It's no excuse to say there isn't anyone to take one of you. Mine was a self portrait


Copt it now, you bl***y women just want to eye up the fellas don't ya?


----------



## jojo

mickybob said:


> Copt it now, you bl***y women just want to eye up the fellas don't ya?


er.......... YES OF COURSE !:der::der:

jO XX


----------



## griz616

jojo said:


> er.......... YES OF COURSE !:der::der:
> 
> jO XX


Is there something to eye up then.......................Julia griz' wife:lol:


----------



## Tallulah

griz616 said:


> Is there something to eye up then.......................Julia griz' wife:lol:


Don't see why you guys should have all the fun!!!:boxing:


----------



## jojo

griz616 said:


> Is there something to eye up then.......................Julia griz' wife:lol:


well actually... NO!! but we live in hope :lol::lol: 

Jo xxx


----------



## mickybob

O.K girls, not my fault, I have tried 5 times and this is what I get, file upload failed. Obviousely, the site cant take the beauty that I submit. I thinh that XT has programed the thread to exclude anyone better looking than his Donkeys.


----------



## Tallulah

mickybob said:


> To tell you the truth Jo, I'm the one behind the camera. There are hardly any photo's of me around ( and none I like ) but I will get the trouble & strife to take one of me tomorrow after I finish work. It'll be on some time tomorrow night. Promisehoto:.


Ha! Just seen your photo on your homepage, Micky!! Raising a glass - me too! Cheers m'dear!!


----------



## jojo

nonononono... You´ve gotta go to "edit avatar" but I've seen you!! I've seen your picture ! gosh its nearly as good as quasimodo!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> nonononono... You´ve gotta go to "edit avatar" but I've seen you!! I've seen your picture ! gosh its nearly as good as quasimodo!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Listen carefully to Jo - she's overtaken XT as our forum's IT expert.


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Listen carefully to Jo - she's overtaken XT as our forum's IT expert.



oh very funny!!! HE'S DONE IT!!! Welcome Mick, really nice to meet you at last!!!

Jo xx


----------



## mickybob

Tallulah said:


> Listen carefully to Jo - she's overtaken XT as our forum's IT expert.


I always listen to women who know how to do it. And Jo seems to know the way to go!!!!!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2: Don't meen anything by the clap thing Jo,:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jojo

mickybob said:


> I always listen to women who know how to do it. And Jo seems to know the way to go!!!!!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2: Don't meen anything by the clap thing Jo,:lol::lol::lol:



Mick I havent a clue about technical stuff or much else come to that!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## mickybob

jojo said:


> oh very funny!!! HE'S DONE IT!!! Welcome Mick, really nice to meet you at last!!!
> 
> Jo xx


This is a silly idea I know, but. We hope to do a tour of Euope next year when the kids are off school. Does anyone think that the idea of a meet up of ALL who contribute to the site meet up and have a get together and meet every one else face to (ugly) face??????? Told you it was a sily idea. What do you think. You can bring you OH and family, and have a hoolie of a weekend. Just an idea.


----------



## jojo

mickybob said:


> This is a silly idea I know, but. We hope to do a tour of Euope next year when the kids are off school. Does anyone think that the idea of a meet up of ALL who contribute to the site meet up and have a get together and meet every one else face to (ugly) face??????? Told you it was a sily idea. What do you think. You can bring you OH and family, and have a hoolie of a weekend. Just an idea.


I think its an excellent idea, but the problem is that we all live soooo far away from each other and most have fairly busy lives that I cant see that it would be possible to organise. But yes I'd really love to meet everyone. 

Jo xxx


----------



## mickybob

jojo said:


> I think its an excellent idea, but the problem is that we all live soooo far away from each other and most have fairly busy lives that I cant see that it would be possible to organise. But yes I'd really love to meet everyone.
> 
> Jo xxx


Right then, all round to Jojo's for a hoolie then. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## XTreme

Five to one baby.....One in five.....

.....and not one big fat dead guy in a bathtub to be seen!

However.....on a lighter note, I managed to get a couple of hours out.....later on in the day!

Weather about 20 degrees, blue skies, and not a car on the road!

Over the top of La Sagra.....




























Avoided a herd of stampeding goats....










.....and contined on to Santiago....





































.....then back down to San Clemente....










.....through some deserted villages....










.....and got to the Dam!




























Then time to return to The Village of The Damned!










No one here gets out alive!

Not even the big fat dead guy in the bathtub!


----------



## jojo

stunning Xtreme!! breathtakingly beautiful

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> ..............No one here gets out alive!
> 
> Not even the big fat dead guy in the bathtub!


Gorgeous views, XT - which Santiago was that? Not our's?? Could have swung by for a cuppa!!!


----------



## mickybob

Nice pics, where did ya nick the bike from. Ha ha ha


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> stunning Xtreme!! breathtakingly beautiful
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes I know I am Jo!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Yes I know I am Jo!


Isnt it about time you put your face on your profile picture then we coulds all admire your beauty ?????????

Jo xx


----------



## mickybob

[
And here are my pics from my weekend away.
The weather came in a bit, so only got 1 da away. Off again next week to se the Red Arows in Galway. \my lads first air show.


----------



## Tallulah

coooeeey! Shaun!! Over here now mate!!

Don't give me that - it's been p-ing down today and haven't got a pool so there....a bit of choccie is just what I need to cheer me up, so enough of that!


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> coooeeey! Shaun!! Over here now mate!!
> 
> Don't give me that - it's been p-ing down today and haven't got a pool so there....a bit of choccie is just what I need to cheer me up, so enough of that!


cooeee im here wench :rain:


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> cooeee im here wench :rain:


Phew! Glad to see you made it over here without falling off the keyboard lol!!! I bet tina knows exactly what state you're in. You're gonna be in for it!!


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> Phew! Glad to see you made it over here without falling off the keyboard lol!!! I bet tina knows exactly what state you're in. You're gonna be in for it!!


na i dont get like that
just talk u to death when ive had a drink
after having 2 pubs of my own and a small nightclub in the 90s u get used to your pop  i have a major headache on with a good freind of are's only found out the truth from her tonight it looks like we may be heading to spain in the next few weeks for a bit of moral support for her. she's leaving the oh and he dont no yet her mum live in alicante he's a full blown alcoholic shame 2 lovely kids as well under 7 both of them


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> na i dont get like that
> just talk u to death when ive had a drink
> after having 2 pubs of my own and a small nightclub in the 90s u get used to your pop  i have a major headache on with a good freind of are's only found out the truth from her tonight it looks like we may be heading to spain in the next few weeks for a bit of moral support for her. she's leaving the oh and he dont no yet her mum live in alicante he's a full blown alcoholic shame 2 lovely kids as well under 7 both of them


That's really sad. Another one bites the dust eh? So, you going to take the chance when you're over here to do a bit more scouting around? I know it's on the backburner with everything that has happened recently, but it's still in your plans to come over here, isn't it?


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> That's really sad. Another one bites the dust eh? So, you going to take the chance when you're over here to do a bit more scouting around? I know it's on the backburner with everything that has happened recently, but it's still in your plans to come over here, isn't it?


very much so
i have just negotiated a great deal for my business over the last wk that will pay for my living in spain on its own all signed sealed etc.
which basicly makes my bizz bombproof for the next 5 years as in income etc only downside is ive had to give away a bit more than i wanted to but its a real clever move on my behalf. u no what i manufacture and sell anyway dont you ?
well ive just moved in to making brand new one.s with a 5 year contract with a major player which also opens up major events for me inc redbull racing airshows in the uk silverstone f1or should i say donnington maybe. ? notting hill and more besides


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> very much so
> i have just negotiated a great deal for my business over the last wk that will pay for my living in spain on its own all signed sealed etc.
> which basicly makes my bizz bombproof for the next 5 years as in income etc only dowside is ive had to give away a bit more than i wanted to but its a real clever move on my behalf. u no what i manufacture and sell anyway dont you ?
> well ive just moved in to making brand new one.s with a 5 year contract with a major player which also opens up major events for me inc redbull racing airshows in the uk silverstone f1 notting hill and more besides


No, I don't know what you manufacture lol!!! - or is it the trailers? (You'll have to pm me later with the details - if you don't want it on forum). Well, that's brilliant news then - you got an area in mind over here then ?? I bet Tina's really happy about it. GET OVER HERE! You can impart your wisdom from this side then!!! Oh wow!!!! Just what you needed too - a bit of good news!! 

BTW - just seen your new signature.....cheeky ******!!! I know, takes me a while to catch on this late at night!!


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> No, I don't know what you manufacture lol!!! - or is it the trailers? (You'll have to pm me later with the details - if you don't want it on forum). Well, that's brilliant news then - you got an area in mind over here then ?? I bet Tina's really happy about it. GET OVER HERE! You can impart your wisdom from this side then!!! Oh wow!!!! Just what you needed too - a bit of good news!!
> 
> BTW - just seen your new signature.....cheeky ******!!! I know, takes me a while to catch on this late at night!!



yes its trailers ive been selling refurbising etc for about 6 years now. im having a wesite built shortly i may be taking extreme up on his (what u need is a website offer soon) never needed one before ebays been good to me  but its a major move and ive put a lot aside to try and achive no1 on google its all a bit complicated unless u understand websites basicly the more u pay the more u earn. and there's only 3 others who offer what im going to do in the uk so fingers crossed. 
what u do keep me up late 
oh my god she's snoaring anyone got a sock


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> yes its trailers ive been selling refurbising etc for about 6 years now. im having a wesite built shortly i may be taking extreme up on his (what u need is a website offer soon) never needed one before ebays been good to me  but its a major move and ive put a lot aside to try and achive no1 on google its all a bit complicated unless u understand websites basicly the more u pay the more u earn. and there's only 3 others who offer what im going to do in the uk so fingers crossed.
> what u do keep me up late
> oh my god she's snoaring anyone got a sock


I'm sure XT would be more than happy to help you!!! You should check out his website stuff and the portfolios he's got on there.....just a bit of advertising for him on the forum again!!!

It's not my fault you're up this late! Just had my hot choc so I'll be lights out soon as well....got to get to early mass in the morning - such a good girl!!


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> I'm sure XT would be more than happy to help you!!! You should check out his website stuff and the portfolios he's got on there.....just a bit of advertising for him on the forum again!!!
> 
> It's not my fault you're up this late! Just had my hot choc so I'll be lights out soon as well....got to get to early mass in the morning - such a good girl!!


i already have checked him out yep he no's his stuff ok/
good girl mass lol 
no way thats a no go church and all that keep it im going down below its warmer  im ready for lights out myself long day tomo got my mates kids while she go's work and he gets more drunk  its a nasty situation if we dont help they get left with him. last time the kids were ringing us up crying because he went out and left them alone etc etc plot lost big time he needs a good kicking to be honest. but thats mates she wont let anyone touch him love eh
see ya tomo
xx


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> I'm sure XT would be more than happy to help you!!! You should check out his website stuff and the portfolios he's got on there.....just a bit of advertising for him on the forum again!!!
> 
> It's not my fault you're up this late! Just had my hot choc so I'll be lights out soon as well....got to get to early mass in the morning - such a good girl!!


light out then u first


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> i already have checked him out yep he no's his stuff ok/
> good girl mass lol
> no way thats a no go church and all that keep it im going down below its warmer  im ready for lights out myself long day tomo got my mates kids while she go's work and he gets more drunk  its a nasty situation if we dont help they get left with him. last time the kids were ringing us up crying because he went out and left them alone etc etc plot lost big time he needs a good kicking to be honest. but thats mates she wont let anyone touch him love eh
> see ya tomo
> xx


I was being sarky! I think after this late night I'll be having a lie in. See if I can't wangle breakfast in bed, if I'm lucky!!!!

Right, nighty night Shaun - lights out and see you tomorrow. Well pleased for you on your plans - about time!!! Put your ear plugs in if she's still snoring!!!

xx


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> I was being sarky! I think after this late night I'll be having a lie in. See if I can't wangle breakfast in bed, if I'm lucky!!!!
> 
> Right, nighty night Shaun - lights out and see you tomorrow. Well pleased for you on your plans - about time!!! Put your ear plugs in if she's still snoring!!!
> 
> xx


late night lightweight nite nite


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> late night lightweight nite nite


Night night you big girls blouse. Couple of shandies ha ha ha


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> Night night you big girls blouse. Couple of shandies ha ha ha


wait till i come over spain and see you and hubby ill bring me sack barrow lol night night :tongue:


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> wait till i come over spain and see you and hubby ill bring me sack barrow lol night night :tongue:


What's a sack barrow????


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> What's a sack barrow????



you will find out when u get a lift home on it pi*&&ed up trying to keep up with me
its what market traders etc use to carry stock on 
or are u taking the micky anyway get bed hot choc freek lol night :jaw::thumb:


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> you will find out when u get a lift home on it pi*&&ed up trying to keep up with me
> its what market traders etc use to carry stock on
> or are u taking the micky anyway get bed hot choc freek lol night :jaw::thumb:


Oh god, I've got no chance against you. I'm a lightweight! Right - go to bed!!!
Night.


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> Oh god, I've got no chance against you. I'm a lightweight! Right - go to bed!!!
> Night.


yeah you got it wench night 
night hubby even though i dont no your name yet lol see ya both xx


----------



## Suenneil

helloooooooooo - just came on site quickly to try and upload pic as promised and realised the attempt I made on Friday actually worked! I thought I had messed it up ... so hello from me finally !!!!

lovely to "see" you all ... well the ones who to put their real pic on anyway!

hope you all have a lovely sunday ..S x


----------



## jkchawner

Suenneil said:


> helloooooooooo - just came on site quickly to try and upload pic as promised and realised the attempt I made on Friday actually worked! I thought I had messed it up ... so hello from me finally !!!!
> 
> lovely to "see" you all ... well the ones who to put their real pic on anyway!
> 
> hope you all have a lovely sunday ..S x


oh my god more pretty women on here thats it i can't take anymore :doh:
im going to have to have a rest its doctors orders


----------



## XTreme

Tallulah said:


> I'm sure XT would be more than happy to help you!!! You should check out his website stuff and the portfolios he's got on there.....just a bit of advertising for him on the forum again!!!


Actually the portfolio is way out of date now....we need to add about another 30 to it. THIS is what I'm working on now!


----------



## griz616

XTreme said:


> Actually the portfolio is way out of date now....we need to add about another 30 to it. THIS is what I'm working on now!


If you do mine do I get a free donkey????????????:lol: .griz


----------



## owdoggy

XTreme! Were you anywhere near Mojacar today? Saw a bike parked up as I rode by & thought it looked a bit like yours.



Doggy


----------



## Caz.I

SteveHall said:


> You want real music?
> YouTube - Alexander Rybak - Fairytale (MGP 2009 - 7. feb) - HD



Steve, you picked the Eurovision winner! I hope you had a bet on!


----------



## SteveHall

Caz.I said:


> Steve, you picked the Eurovision winner! I hope you had a bet on!


Sadly not and equally sadly Extremadura's Soraya came 24th out of 25 with the Spanish entry 

Thankfully it was better than last year's Rodolfo Chikilicuatre even if it did not do as well! I still can't walk past a dog without those awful words coming into my head, "¡Perrea, perrea!"

I thought Turkey and Sweden would have done better but Finland got what it deserved!


----------



## XTreme

owdoggy said:


> XTreme! Were you anywhere near Mojacar today? Saw a bike parked up as I rode by & thought it looked a bit like yours.


No.....working all day Doggy!


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> Sadly not and equally sadly Extremadura's Soraya came 24th out of 25 with the Spanish entry
> 
> Thankfully it was better than last year's Rodolfo Chikilicuatre even if it did not do as well! I still can't walk past a dog without those awful words coming into my head, "¡Perrea, perrea!"
> 
> I thought Turkey and Sweden would have done better but Finland got what it deserved!



Oh dear, you actually watched, inwardly digested and even remember last years eurovision song contest! :sad::embarassed::violin::yawn::lol:

jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

What a saddo I am - actually I was just out of hospital and recuperating in deepest, darkest Sweden where the nearest shop, coffee, newspaper was nearly 60 minutes round trip!!! 

..and I was in lust with Charlotte Perrelli the Swedish contestant


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> What a saddo I am - actually I was just out of hospital and recuperating in deepest, darkest Sweden where the nearest shop, coffee, newspaper was nearly 60 minutes round trip!!!
> 
> ..and I was in lust with Charlotte Perrelli the Swedish contestant


yeah, yeah, yeah! 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

What's going on here? Everywhere I look Jo's being nuking spammers!

Go for it girl.....you're doing a great job! 

Can't say the same for Steve though......bout time he started pulling his weight.


----------



## SteveHall

XTreme said:


> What's going on here? Everywhere I look Jo's being nuking spammers!
> 
> Go for it girl.....you're doing a great job!
> 
> Can't say the same for Steve though......bout time he started pulling his weight.


Just waiting for one more post about donkeys or sub-30 españolitas!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> What's going on here? Everywhere I look Jo's being nuking spammers!
> 
> Go for it girl.....you're doing a great job!
> 
> Can't say the same for Steve though......bout time he started pulling his weight.


Steves simply a typical man!!! Women do all the work!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall

That is a sexist comment and I demand the moderator deletes it immediately. 

Oh, oops. I am the mod. Well, as it is you I suppose I'll give you one last chance although it might cost you un cortado y una tapa


----------



## XTreme

Nobody picked up on the "pulling his weight" inuendo?

Cos let me tell you.....the last thing you want is Steve Hall pulling his weight inuendo.


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Nobody picked up on the "pulling his weight" inuendo?
> 
> Cos let me tell you.....the last thing you want is Steve Hall pulling his weight inuendo.



I think I'm far too innocent to understand that one Xtreme!! I'm sure Steve pulls his weight when theres noone else to do it for him!!!!!:lol:

Jo


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> I think I'm far too innocent to understand that one Xtreme!! I'm sure Steve pulls his weight when theres noone else to do it for him!!!!!:lol:
> 
> Jo


Aren't you going to lend a hand Jo?


----------



## SteveHall

So, should I be pleased that you are here to pull my weight? Anyway, I fear this conversation will soon get back to donkeys and I am sure we all want to avoid that. 

So, congratulations to Barcelona for winning La Liga.


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Aren't you going to lend a hand Jo?


I think he's happy pulling his own hun, my days of helping out are long gone!!!!  

Jo xxx


----------



## griz616

SteveHall said:


> So, should I be pleased that you are here to pull my weight? Anyway, I fear this conversation will soon get back to donkeys and I am sure we all want to avoid that.
> 
> So, congratulations to Barcelona for winning La Liga.


If it isn't dokeys it's bloody reigion (football)...........griz


----------



## XTreme

I've been meaning to go HERE for three years.....I gotta find the time!


----------



## jojo

griz616 said:


> If it isn't dokeys it's bloody reigion (football)...........griz


......... or weight pulling!!!!


----------



## griz616

XTreme said:


> I've been meaning to go HERE for three years.....I gotta find the time!


Nice one Xtreme, Hee Haw??????? griz:lol:


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> I've been meaning to go HERE for three years.....I gotta find the time!



just do it!!! there are a couple of donkey sactuaries near us, my daughter is desparate to help out but she's too young... insurance, liability etc!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

And now for something completely different!

A photo of me with a smiling tortoise........


----------



## Chica

Nice picture X. Is it a wild one?


----------



## Suenneil

XTreme said:


> And now for something completely different!
> 
> A photo of me with a smiling tortoise........


ha ha ha ha ha ha ! thats fantastic ----- It REALLY is smiling .... brilliant! and you looked so pleased with yourself for some reason .... was it you who made it laugh !??!

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## XTreme

Suenneil said:


> was it you who made it laugh


Certainly was Sue.....I'd just broken the news that Stravinsky is no longer a Mod here! :lol:

And Chica.....it's a pet of one of our friends. Huge bloody thing.......consequently it has to go everywhere in a wheelbarrow.


----------



## mickybob

XTreme said:


> Certainly was Sue.....I'd just broken the news that Stravinsky is no longer a Mod here! :lol:
> 
> And Chica.....it's a pet of one of our friends. Huge bloody thing.......consequently it has to go everywhere in a wheelbarrow.


Whats up XT, Donkeys got too fast for you?????:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jojo

oh isnt he lovely!! I want one!!!!... the tortoise that is, not Xtreme!!!!!!??????

Jo


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> oh isnt he lovely!! I want one!!!!... the tortoise that is, not Xtreme!!!!!!??????
> 
> Jo


He's huge - he must be really old......again, the tortoise and not XTreme!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> He's huge - he must be really old......again, the tortoise and not XTreme!!!
> 
> Tallulah.x



Well I was gonna say both of em! ... but then I thought "they're both old, but are they both huge?????"

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil

Well the smiley tortoise has got less hair !!! but is rather cute all the same .....


----------



## jojo

Suenneil said:


> Well the smiley tortoise has got less hair !!! but is rather cute all the same .....


He's lovely idnt he! I used to have a pet tortoise in the UK, sadly it was too complicated and expensive to bring him with us to Spain, so I had to leave him with a friend, he was only 18 months old and the size of a mince pie!!! I'd love another one here!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

You'd love a mince pie? Don't they have them at your Iceland store?


----------



## Suenneil

Was he an illegal immigrant Jojo!!! I thought it was against the Law in the UK to own a pet tortoise ??? ....... I think it went back years ago when they became endangered or something ?

I remember when I was young (god thats years ago!) and all my friends had one .... we considered them really boring then because they didnt do much except get in the way of the lawnmowers on occasion! YUK!

No he is seriously cute though ....... :baby:


----------



## jojo

Suenneil said:


> Was he an illegal immigrant Jojo!!! I thought it was against the Law in the UK to own a pet tortoise ??? ....... I think it went back years ago when they became endangered or something ?
> 
> I remember when I was young (god thats years ago!) and all my friends had one .... we considered them really boring then because they didnt do much except get in the way of the lawnmowers on occasion! YUK!
> 
> No he is seriously cute though ....... :baby:


No you can buy them in the UK prviding they have the correct paperwork, altho you can get them without if you know the right people!!

Anyway, it wasnt the paperwork that was the problem it was that DEFRA and the airlines insisted that he had to be chipped and the vet was horrified when I took him to have it done, the chip was nearly as big as he was!!!!! Also the Spanish authorities dont want foriegn tortoises mixing with their indiginous species, so he would have had to go through a lot of checks... I lost the will when they started to tell me how much it was gonna cost!! We always visit him when we're over there and he's thriving, he doesnt even miss me! 



Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil

jojo said:


> No you can buy them in the UK prviding they have the correct paperwork, altho you can get them without if you know the right people!!
> 
> Anyway, it wasnt the paperwork that was the problem it was that DEFRA and the airlines insisted that he had to be chipped and the vet was horrified when I took him to have it done, the chip was nearly as big as he was!!!!! Also the Spanish authorities dont want foriegn tortoises mixing with their indiginous species, so he would have had to go through a lot of checks... I lost the will when they started to tell me how much it was gonna cost!! We always visit him when we're over there and he's thriving, he doesnt even miss me!
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xx


ha ha ha ha ! maybe he does miss you really - but loves you so much he doesnt want to upset you so plays all coy and acts the tough guy! :loco:


----------



## Chica

Why aren't my smilies moving please


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> Why aren't my smilies moving please


dont know, use em and lewts see! You are using the moving ones arent you??

Jo xx


----------



## Chica

jojo said:


> dont know, use em and lewts see! You are using the moving ones arent you??
> 
> Jo xx


On my friends computer, the group hug smiley moves. None of mine do.

I have no idea why! Does yours?


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> On my friends computer, the group hug smiley moves. None of mine do.
> 
> I have no idea why! Does yours?


Yours are moving on my pc, look at your e cig post?? they're all going on that!!

Jo xx


----------



## Chica

What am I missing??? Maybe it something to do with my settings? Let's see if anyone comes up with any ideas. Xtreme :hail: any ideas please???

Anybody???


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> What am I missing??? Maybe it something to do with my settings? Let's see if anyone comes up with any ideas. Xtreme :hail: any ideas please???
> 
> Anybody???


But look, your little begging man is begging!!! Is mine juggling:juggle:??

Jo xx


----------



## jojo

however, my pc keeps crashing!! every few minutes i lose everything and have to log back in!! its driving me mad!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica

No. Your jugglers are not juggling


----------



## Tallulah

Girls and guys - quick random question re. LAND OF THE GIANTS...

I've mentioned before, I've got this well swanky wedding to go to this weekend. Question is, amongst all the pretty diminutive Gallegos, do I wear HEALS - making me over 6' or do I wear a cute pair of ballerina flats so I can try and blend in - think a la Nicole Kidman when she was married to Tom Cruise - either way I'm still gonna be SOOO much taller - but what to do???? 
Tally.xxxx


----------



## Tallulah

BTW Chica - nice to see you back .... and your front as well!!! 
xxx


----------



## Chica

Tallulah said:


> Girls and guys - quick random question re. LAND OF THE GIANTS...
> 
> I've mentioned before, I've got this well swanky wedding to go to this weekend. Question is, amongst all the pretty diminutive Gallegos, do I wear HEALS - making me over 6' or do I wear a cute pair of ballerina flats so I can try and blend in - think a la Nicole Kidman when she was married to Tom Cruise - either way I'm still gonna be SOOO much taller - but what to do????
> Tally.xxxx


Depends on the rest of your outfit chuck, Long skirt/dress? Short? Need more info!


----------



## Chica

Tallulah said:


> BTW Chica - nice to see you back .... and your front as well!!!
> xxx


Thanks Tallulah. Happier now I have my job back!!!


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> Depends on the rest of your outfit chuck, Long skirt/dress? Short? Need more info!


OK - two options, bearing in mind I'm 5'11.5".

Lovely chiffony strrapless top - black and white - baby doll style with ribbon detail just under bust - along with semi wide leg v.long trousers.

Cute strapless knee length black prom style dress - pleated silk bodice/chiffon layered skirt.


Any fash tips welcome!!!

xxx

Either way, I'm a blonde amazon!!!


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> OK - two options, bearing in mind I'm 5'11.5".
> 
> Lovely chiffony strrapless top - black and white - baby doll style with ribbon detail just under bust - along with semi wide leg v.long trousers.
> 
> Cute strapless knee length black prom style dress - pleated silk bodice/chiffon layered skirt.
> 
> 
> Any fash tips welcome!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Either way, I'm a blonde amazon!!!



I'd go for the first one!! now I've said that you'll go for the second one!! LOL

Jo xx


----------



## Chica

Tallulah said:


> OK - two options, bearing in mind I'm 5'11.5".
> 
> Lovely chiffony strrapless top - black and white - baby doll style with ribbon detail just under bust - along with semi wide leg v.long trousers.
> 
> Cute strapless knee length black prom style dress - pleated silk bodice/chiffon layered skirt.
> 
> 
> Any fash tips welcome!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Either way, I'm a blonde amazon!!!



Ok. Before the men ask I will ask if they go ALL the way up

I would say flatties with the trouser outfit and heels with the knee length.

I wouldn't worry about the Gallegos, I's sure they will appreciate you either way.:thumb::wink:


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> Ok. Before the men ask I will ask if they go ALL the way up
> 
> I would say flatties with the trouser outfit and heels with the knee length.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the Gallegos, I's sure they will appreciate you either way.:thumb::wink:


haha - as my mum would say, yep they go all the way up to my ass!!!

We're a bit unusual here in our height - we tend to refer to a few of the locals as "lego" people - they're so tiny!!! In fact, one of my sons (11 years) wears trousers for boys of 16 yrs and a size 41 shoe!!! The scary thing is - my husband's cousin is almost 7' tall - and the other two are well over 6' - they have to buy special beds/shoes/clothes and have had to adjust all the doors on their house!!

Yeah, I'm thinking trousers too - I'm not really a dress person. Wanna be comfy as it goes on till 6am!! Where do the Spaniards get their stamina from???

Tallulah.xxx


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> haha - as my mum would say, yep they go all the way up to my ass!!!
> 
> We're a bit unusual here in our height - we tend to refer to a few of the locals as "lego" people - they're so tiny!!! In fact, one of my sons (11 years) wears trousers for boys of 16 yrs and a size 41 shoe!!! The scary thing is - my husband's cousin is almost 7' tall - and the other two are well over 6' - they have to buy special beds/shoes/clothes and have had to adjust all the doors on their house!!
> 
> Yeah, I'm thinking trousers too - I'm not really a dress person. Wanna be comfy as it goes on till 6am!! Where do the Spaniards get their stamina from???
> 
> Tallulah.xxx


spanish no nothing about stamina pussys
i once drank a landlord to death in benidorm nearly we ended uplocking up and posting the keys through the door and left him asleap on the floor lol 
stamina nah they dont have stamina pussys i tell ya pussys


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> spanish no nothing about stamina pussys
> i once drank a landlord to death in benidorm nearly we ended uplocking up and posting the keys through the door and left him asleap on the floor lol
> stamina nah they dont have stamina pussys i tell ya pussys


Yeah, we all know you can handle your Shandies and your spritzers, Shaun!!! However, what are your fashion tips for this wedding hon??? 

Tally.xxx


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> Yeah, we all know you can handle your Shandies and your spritzers, Shaun!!! However, what are your fashion tips for this wedding hon???
> 
> Tally.xxx


pure nakedness always go' down well with the lads :lol:


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> pure nakedness always go' down well with the lads :lol:


erm.......not quite suitable for a family wedding sweetie!!  It's not THAT kind of "do" !!!

So what do you think - dress and heels combo or trousers and flats combo? 

xx


----------



## Chica

You surprised me Tally when you said how tall you are. Looking at your photo I imagined you small and petite. So YOH's cousin is nearly 7' tall  That's really unusual for a spaniard isn't it!! Assumuming he is spanish if your OH is, that is.

Well, I hope the weather is going to be kind. Rain:rain: is out of the question so I won't sing on that day


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> erm.......not quite suitable for a family wedding sweetie!!  It's not THAT kind of "do" !!!
> 
> So what do you think - dress and heels combo or trousers and flats combo?
> 
> xx


i like a lady to look like a lady if that answers your question.
not that the mrs takes much notice mind you 
deff heals and a dress for me well you er yeah you no what i mean oh god im digging a hole now arent i lol


----------



## jojo

jkchawner said:


> i like a lady to look like a lady if that answers your question.
> not that the mrs takes much notice mind you
> deff heals and a dress for me well you er yeah you no what i mean oh god im digging a hole now arent i lol


But Shaun the problem with heels is that after a while they're agony and if this wedding is gonna go on til the early hours then Tally will either be crippled or have to find where she left the shoes......!!

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> But Shaun the problem with heels is that after a while they're agony and if this wedding is gonna go on til the early hours then Tally will either be crippled or have to find where she left the shoes......!!
> 
> Jo xx


good point take a comfertable pair in your bag 
(bound to fit u can get step ladders in any womens bag) 
just in case then you have covered all sides.
oh my god jo can u remember when i had to have my nails off thats what walking funny look like. i looked like a duck for 3 days lol
still only half healed by the way.


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> You surprised me Tally when you said how tall you are. Looking at your photo I imagined you small and petite. So YOH's cousin is nearly 7' tall  That's really unusual for a spaniard isn't it!! Assumuming he is spanish if your OH is, that is.
> 
> Well, I hope the weather is going to be kind. Rain:rain: is out of the question so I won't sing on that day


YOu know what, Chica - I wish I was little and petite at times - no, tall and skinny that's me - not the most fun figure for a little retail therapy - especially here!! Yeah,hubby is Spanish - quite unusual, but from his grandfather's line of tall guys - he's over 6'3". 

weather's gonna be crap as well, looking at long range forecast - rain.....:rain: Still, lots of lovely terraces outside to have a drink and nibbles before dinner. I'll pm you the location so you can have a look for yourself!!

Tally.xxx


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> good point take a comfertable pair in your bag
> (bound to fit u can get step ladders in any womens bag)
> just in case then you have covered all sides.
> oh my god jo can u remember when i had to have my nails off thats what walking funny look like. i looked like a duck for 3 days lol
> still only half healed by the way.


What do you mean, step ladders?!??! I thought you were over 6' yourself - that's why we see "eye to eye" hahahah - oh dear!!
I'm sure after a couple of sherbets, I'll be kicking them off anyway and getting on down - throwing some shapes on the dancefloor!!1


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> What do you mean, step ladders?!??! I thought you were over 6' yourself - that's why we see "eye to eye" hahahah - oh dear!!
> I'm sure after a couple of sherbets, I'll be kicking them off anyway and getting on down - throwing some shapes on the dancefloor!!1



yeah i can just see ya now 

linedancing  to led zepplin 
right im off got a date with my pillow have to be up early catch u all later xx


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> yeah i can just see ya now
> 
> linedancing  to led zepplin
> right im off got a date with my pillow have to be up early catch u all later xx


What no fosters and bingo tonight???? LIGHTWEIGHT!!!!


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> What no fosters and bingo tonight???? LIGHTWEIGHT!!!!



its only 9.45 over there???????

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> its only 9.45 over there???????
> 
> Jo xx


told u im off the beer i had one blow out the other night and thats it for me for a while. im dropping my mate off at gatwick have to be there at 5.45 and its a 3 hr + drive for me so up at 2 am
never been a lightweight and never will thats my problem lol
catch u lataz


----------



## Chica

are ya wearing a hat Tally :lol:


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> are ya wearing a hat Tally :lol:


eh? Right now??? Oh, for the wedding. God no!!! It would only fall off when I've had a few and then I'll have that horrible "hat head" look!!! lol!!!


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> told u im off the beer i had one blow out the other night and thats it for me for a while. im dropping my mate off at gatwick have to be there at 5.45 and its a 3 hr + drive for me so up at 2 am
> never been a lightweight and never will thats my problem lol
> catch u lataz


might join you for a bedtime hot choc later then!!! (on the forum I meant...oh god)


----------



## Chica

*The Reader*

Change of Topic.

Has anyone seen this film. An amazing story that really gets you thinking afterwards. A brill performance by Kate Winslet. Most of the tome she was unrecognizable. Absolutely superb IMO. :first:


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> Change of Topic.
> 
> Has anyone seen this film. An amazing story that really gets you thinking afterwards. A brill performance by Kate Winslet. Most of the tome she was unrecognizable. Absolutely superb IMO. :first:


Not yet, Chica, we have it still to watch - saw her other one though which was out around the same time - "Revolutionary Road" which she starred in with Leo deCaprio. AMAZING performance. Floods of tears at the end.


----------



## Caz.I

Chica said:


> Ok. Before the men ask I will ask if they go ALL the way up
> 
> I would say flatties with the trouser outfit and heels with the knee length.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the Gallegos, I's sure they will appreciate you either way.:thumb::wink:


Hi there Talullah!
to add my ha'penny's worth to the fashion debate, I would agree with the above for comforts' sake but, if you really want to blend in, maybe the dress would be better (with heels if you want to be strutting Spanish style, flats for Brit look). I always notice that at the local church down here the female wedding guests always wear a dress, it seems to be _de rigeur _(is that how you spell it?) and normally heels too (though would also follow fashionista Shaun's advice and pack flats in bag for later). That seems to be the custom down here but might be different up in Galicia. Sorry, I've probably just confused you more. :lol:


----------



## Tallulah

Caz.I said:


> Hi there Talullah!
> to add my ha'penny's worth to the fashion debate, I would agree with the above for comforts' sake but, if you really want to blend in, maybe the dress would be better (with heels if you want to be strutting Spanish style, flats for Brit look). I always notice that at the local church down here the female wedding guests always wear a dress, it seems to be _de rigeur _(is that how you spell it?) and normally heels too (though would also follow fashionista Shaun's advice and pack flats in bag for later). That seems to be the custom down here but might be different up in Galicia. Sorry, I've probably just confused you more. :lol:


You're right Caz - the thing that's worrying me and I've been to quite a few weddings here now - is that the women dress up as if they're in evening gowns, really long, fancy frocks - no matter what time the wedding is held - it's always such a formal affair, be it in countryside or in town!!! I'll stick out like a sore thumb with a)blondeness b)height c) clumsiness d)Englishness - so you can see my predicament??!?! And when the bride to be was over today, having a couple of drinks before dinner, she almost looked disappointed when I told her my outfit options! Considering her mother - the "madrina" of the ceremony is in full length silver grey shantung silk with a feather hair adornment. I mean - HOW THE HELL DO YOU COMPETE WITH THAT??!?!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Chica

I think it's nice to be different. What does YOH think of your outfits. Does he like them? If he does then you can't be far wrong can you?!?! :noidea:


----------



## Caz.I

Tallulah said:


> You're right Caz - the thing that's worrying me and I've been to quite a few weddings here now - is that the women dress up as if they're in evening gowns, really long, fancy frocks - no matter what time the wedding is held - it's always such a formal affair, be it in countryside or in town!!! I'll stick out like a sore thumb with a)blondeness b)height c) clumsiness d)Englishness - so you can see my predicament??!?! And when the bride to be was over today, having a couple of drinks before dinner, she almost looked disappointed when I told her my outfit options! Considering her mother - the "madrina" of the ceremony is in full length silver grey shantung silk with a feather hair adornment. I mean - HOW THE HELL DO YOU COMPETE WITH THAT??!?!
> 
> Tallulah.xx


Oh I see what you mean now. What a nightmare! Yes they always look a bit over the top down here too. Well, maybe just accessorize more with a nice wrap if you have one (if not borrow one) and strut your stuff with total confidence!


----------



## Chica

You could always die your hair black. Pretend you have been in a really bad accident so you are wrapped head to foot in bandages and need to be pushed in a wheelchair. Your jaw is also wired up so you can't speak. Hey presto!!!! All problems solved :clap2: Leave a little gap big enough to take a straw so you don't miss out on the vino ans champagne:evil:


Oh, No need to die hair as it will be covered!!!


----------



## Xose

Tallulah said:


> You're right Caz - the thing that's worrying me and I've been to quite a few weddings here now - is that the women dress up as if they're in evening gowns, really long, fancy frocks - no matter what time the wedding is held - it's always such a formal affair, be it in countryside or in town!!! I'll stick out like a sore thumb with a)blondeness b)height c) clumsiness d)Englishness - so you can see my predicament??!?! And when the bride to be was over today, having a couple of drinks before dinner, she almost looked disappointed when I told her my outfit options! Considering her mother - the "madrina" of the ceremony is in full length silver grey shantung silk with a feather hair adornment. I mean - HOW THE HELL DO YOU COMPETE WITH THAT??!?!
> 
> Tallulah.xx


Boas Nena,
From my experiences at Galician weddings, you're on to a lose/lose situation so you might as well make the most of it.

You can opt for the traditional - when in Rome an all that!










or you can go in what you feel comfortable and glam in.

Either way, you'll probably, from your description of yourself, end up looking like Cindy Crawford on a good day, surrounded by the lovely, but very small, bride and her young family of Andy Garcias and Sofia Lorens AND their mothers and fathers who have long since left that look (about a year after marriage) and are now a dim and distant reflection of their former selves. The older and generously proportioned ladies will be looking at you daggers and saying how lovely you look, and their vertically challenged and rotund, weathered look and haggered husbands wont look at you at all for fear of what will happen to them when they get home, let alone what they'll be discussing at the local hair dressers the next day.

Have a great time and don't worry about the dynasty brigade. In seriousness, I've yet to be to a wedding here and not have one hell of a time no matter what people are wearing. Enjoy!!!

Xose
P.S. I have no doubt it will be an open bar. They would never live it down if it wasn't. With that in mind, mind how you go and be sure to stay awake for the churros at 06.30 at the local cafe


----------



## Tallulah

Xose said:


> Boas Nena,
> From my experiences at Galician weddings, you're on to a lose/lose situation so you might as well make the most of it.
> 
> You can opt for the traditional - when in Rome an all that!
> 
> or you can go in what you feel comfortable and glam in.
> 
> Either way, you'll probably, from your description of yourself, end up looking like Cindy Crawford on a good day, surrounded by the lovely, but very small, bride and her young family of Andy Garcias and Sofia Lorens AND their mothers and fathers who have long since left that look (about a year after marriage) and are now a dim and distant reflection of their former selves. The older and generously proportioned ladies will be looking at you daggers and saying how lovely you look, and their vertically challenged and rotund, weathered look and haggered husbands wont look at you at all for fear of what will happen to them when they get home, let alone what they'll be discussing at the local hair dressers the next day.
> 
> Have a great time and don't worry about the dynasty brigade. In seriousness, I've yet to be to a wedding here and not have one hell of a time no matter what people are wearing. Enjoy!!!
> 
> Xose
> P.S. I have no doubt it will be an open bar. They would never live it down if it wasn't. With that in mind, mind how you go and be sure to stay awake for the churros at 06.30 at the local cafe


Boas noites, Xose!!
erm.....was thinking about that outfit, but it's at the drycleaners!!! Such a shame....
I'm hoping that they'll all get so blatted on free booze that they won't bother about what everyone's wearing!! God, these things are a pain, aren't they?

Know what you mean about the Andy Garcia's et al - what the hell happens to them after a certain age?!? Have you ever read the blogs by Colin Davies in Pontevedra - his comment on Galician women is that after the age of 50 they become almost square in their shape lol!!! That's not very nice, is it??!! But the evidence on the beaches is too strong to deny!

As for the local hairdressers here - tell me about it - aka "informacion y turismo" in my village. Let alone the poor women who actually go there - all come out with the same hairstyle (short, permed, rolled and set - wouldn't move in a monsoon) and the same colour (soft mahogany) !!! They all look bloody alike!!! My OH's male family members get the right hump every time one of the females in the family makes the fatal mistake of saying " I heard down the peluqueria that..." Do you know, we looked around at some properties and land for my parents a little while back - and before you know it, it was out like wildfire that we were looking to move as we had fallen out with mother in law. Not just that, but becuae of the natural delay in obtaining the paperwork for building our house, it was said that permission had been denied.....Don't misunderstand me this was said as matter of FACT - not in an "I wonder if" kinda way. Small village, small minds... The good news, is that quite funnily and incredibly, all the culprits are pretty much known around here and so the community pretty much nods and grins at them, so no real harm is done by their gossip and their fantasising stays at the hairdressers!! Bloody good job too....

I'll have to post a photo after the day itself. See if I can't hide behind some of the little folk!!!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Chica

Hey chicos,

Exchange rate up to 1.144. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :music:

And going up!!!


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> Hey chicos,
> 
> Exchange rate up to 1.144. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :music:
> 
> And going up!!!


I know, I've gotta little monitor thing on my screen, exciting isnt it!!!! I predict that the media, goverment or mervyn king will bring on some "bad" news tomorrow to send it slumping back down again!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme

Latest weather conditions!

The fans are out......the sides of the PC cases are off.....and I'm sitting at the PC wearing only my boxers!

No doubt the ladies will now be reporting increased levels of moisture in their areas!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Latest weather conditions!
> 
> The fans are out......the sides of the PC cases are off.....and I'm sitting at the PC wearing only my boxers!
> 
> No doubt the ladies will now be reporting increased levels of moisture in their areas!



sweaty armpits !!!!! :rolleyes2::tsk:

It is very humid this evening tho isnt it!


Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> sweaty armpits !!!!! :rolleyes2::tsk:
> 
> It is very humid this evening tho isnt it!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


He never did get that webcam sorted, did he....


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> He never did get that webcam sorted, did he....



in just boxers???? nows the night he should!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Caz.I

XTreme said:


> Latest weather conditions!
> 
> The fans are out......the sides of the PC cases are off.....and I'm sitting at the PC wearing only my boxers!
> 
> No doubt the ladies will now be reporting increased levels of moisture in their areas!


Why? Jo hasnt been filling up the pool again, has she? :rain:


----------



## Suenneil

XTreme said:


> Latest weather conditions!
> 
> The fans are out......the sides of the PC cases are off.....and I'm sitting at the PC wearing only my boxers!
> 
> No doubt the ladies will now be reporting increased levels of moisture in their areas!


...........mmmm and I was about to leave the office and go for breakfast - think I´´ll wait a while.

:bathbaby:


----------



## Chica

Hey Tally. 

Have you decided what you are wearing yet? Anyway, have a bril day tomorrow.......and the next day  :cheer2:


----------



## XTreme

Chica said:


> Hey Tally.
> 
> Have you decided what you are wearing yet?


French Maids outfit?


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> Hey Tally.
> 
> Have you decided what you are wearing yet? Anyway, have a bril day tomorrow.......and the next day  :cheer2:


Hi Chica !!!

I'm going for the top and trousers combo I think....well, I'm almost decided....er...?!?! I've just been doing a bit of a self MOT - yes, I've gone for a little of the fakie bakie again - but this time it's more gentle lol!!! It's one of those holiday sun moisturising thingies with a bit of colour thrown in - you know the ones...!!! Hopefully the weather will be allright for us. It's been lovely here today, and we're hoping for a clear afternoon/evening so I'll let you know how we get on when I've risen from my stupor at some point on Sunday!!!

Tally.xxx


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> French Maids outfit?


Maybe after a couple of glasses when I get home....and no, I won't post any photos....it's a reciprocal thing, no photos of you in your boxers, so there!!


----------



## Caz.I

Tallulah said:


> I'm going for the top and trousers combo I think....well, I'm almost decided....er...?!?! I've just been doing a bit of a self MOT - yes, I've gone for a little of the fakie bakie again - but this time it's more gentle lol!!! It's one of those holiday sun moisturising thingies with a bit of colour thrown in - you know the ones...!!! Hopefully the weather will be allright for us. It's been lovely here today, and we're hoping for a clear afternoon/evening so I'll let you know how we get on when I've risen from my stupor at some point on Sunday!!!
> 
> Tally.xxx


Hi Tallulah,
Am sure you have chosen well. And hope you have a good time too. Changing the subject completely, have you been in the lounge lately? Every time I look in there I cant help but feel its like being a fly on a wall at a lads night out. Anecdotes about blokes having their bits bitten off, first wife jokes and now odd stories about unfeasibly large tongues. What is going on there? :behindsofa:


----------



## Chica

Have you looked at the 3 word story thing???


----------



## Tallulah

Caz.I said:


> Hi Tallulah,
> Am sure you have chosen well. And hope you have a good time too. Changing the subject completely, have you been in the lounge lately? Every time I look in there I cant help but feel its like being a fly on a wall at a lads night out. Anecdotes about blokes having their bits bitten off, first wife jokes and now odd stories about unfeasibly large tongues. What is going on there? :behindsofa:


I found it quite intimidating for some time - it's a load of bolshy men in there really - just post away - maybe start off gently and add to the three word story as we have done....I promise you, it has been A LOT WORSE in the past in there....!!! At least we've got our own little lounge area here on the off topic thread to feel safe and secure....thanks Jo!!!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## mickybob

XTreme said:


> French Maids outfit?


Naaaahhh, don't suit you. Take it off............that's better.


----------



## Caz.I

Chica said:


> Have you looked at the 3 word story thing???


Yes I did. For some reason, it reminded me of that programme "On the Psychiatrists' Couch". :lol: Still, I had a go, and then my computer crashed straight after!


----------

